# Lone Wolf sticks with Muddy rope



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess you could cut the rope as long as needed for bigger tree's.....interesting.... what weight is that rope good for ?


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I was just thinking about doing this today! You can get rope cheaper too...I just bought some for my safelines from SummitHut.com for 75 cents a foot, then added a coupon code I found for 10% off plus free shipping. I might have to buy more and try this out.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I like Meat said:


> I guess you could cut the rope as long as needed for bigger tree's.....interesting.... what weight is that rope good for ?



Not sure, but it's the same rope Muddy uses for their climbing sticks (plus it's a lifeline).


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sure you could find more cost effective rope out there if you buy bulk. But, for a pack of 3 Lone Wolf sticks the Muddy lifeline was the perfect length and priced right at about $1/foot.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

How many sticks will this do?


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

It can do 4 sticks, or 3 sticks plus a lineman's rope. I chose to keep the prussic knot section intact.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

How much time to do you think you can save vs using the provided straps? Looks like a cool idea but I am not sure how huge of a difference it will make. 
Thanks!


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think its meant to save time, just meant to be more quiet. Those lone wolf straps clank pretty good if you're not careful.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I have old-school lonewolf and gorilla sticks (just like them) that have the eyes on each side instead of the button. This has me thinking..... I wonder if I could make something like this work. I've never liked having the cam buckles due to the clanking.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Made these for my LW sticks last year and hunted with them for a week in IL, they worked great and best of all they are dead quiet setting up. I also used a section of rope and a piece of rubber tubing to create an extra "rope step" that I put on the bottom stick. This helps me gain an extra 2-3 feet in height with the 4 stick set up. It's a little tricky getting your foot in when you are climbing back down but thats why I only put on on the first stick.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

SEIowaArcher said:


> I don't think its meant to save time, just meant to be more quiet. Those lone wolf straps clank pretty good if you're not careful.


Gotcha, just wanted to make sure because I didnt think that it would be a lot faster. I wrapped my sticks with stealth strips and that seems to take out a lot of the "clang." I have also experimented with wrapping the buckle with a bike innertube but as of now only have that on my stand strap- not the sticks.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

22jdub said:


> Made these for my LW sticks last year and hunted with them for a week in IL, they worked great and best of all they are dead quiet setting up. I also used a section of rope and a piece of rubber tubing to create an extra "rope step" that I put on the bottom stick. This helps me gain an extra 2-3 feet in height with the 4 stick set up. It's a little tricky getting your foot in when you are climbing back down but thats why I only put on on the first stick.


I do the same on the first step. I used a section of rope and a ~7" section of PEX tubing. I have it tied to the V bracket.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Use the belts that come with the LW product. Safer, and dead silent if you are careful when setting them. I do ALOT of running and gunning with my LW's without any issues. You trying to prevent set-up or packing noise? I have solutions to both.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> Use the belts that come with the LW product. Safer, and dead silent if you are careful when setting them. I do ALOT of running and gunning with my LW's without any issues. You trying to prevent set-up or packing noise? I have solutions to both.


Sorry Todd, gotta disagree with you. If you do it right this method is safer than the LW buckles. Those buckles can fail, I'm not saying its something that happens regularly, but its very possible. If you tie the knot correctly the only way this is going to come undone is if you push the rope back up through the knot...twice and thats not easy at all once you get it tightened up. Not to mention that there is no way to get it more quiet than NOT having any metal whatsoever. Even if you cover the buckles, they still have weight to them and can make noise when hitting the sticks.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I was just going to try to find that thread, now I don't have to. Thanks.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Marked. Thanks for the details and pics.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Mark


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Use the belts that come with the LW product. Safer, and dead silent if you are careful when setting them. I do ALOT of running and gunning with my LW's without any issues. You trying to prevent set-up or packing noise? I have solutions to both.


Can't agree with the safer part. The knots used are more secure than a push-button cam. I'm guessing you've not tried this setup, right? I was also skeptical until I tried it, but will never go back to that buckle.


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the idea, but I just can’t see it being faster. I obviously have never tried it, just doesn’t seem like tying the knot on each stick would be faster. The biggest thing I can see as a benefit for me personally, would be the speed of packing them up. That alone may make it worth it. I hate climbing down at dark and having to wrap the straps on my sticks up so they aren’t clanking against anything. I’ve got the bike tire tube on my bucles and it makes a world of difference. I’ve also got my sticks wrapped in McNett tape which takes away a lot of the clanking too. Good tip.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

lrbergin said:


> I like the idea, but I just can’t see it being faster. I obviously have never tried it, just doesn’t seem like tying the knot on each stick would be faster. The biggest thing I can see as a benefit for me personally, would be the speed of packing them up. That alone may make it worth it. I hate climbing down at dark and having to wrap the straps on my sticks up so they aren’t clanking against anything. I’ve got the bike tire tube on my bucles and it makes a world of difference. I’ve also got my sticks wrapped in McNett tape which takes away a lot of the clanking too. Good tip.


It's not any faster, probably takes an extra 15-20 seconds per stick. But you are right about packing them up, its much faster and you do not have to worry about making noise when hanging the sticks or packing them up. Noise is the biggest advantage with this set up


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

lrbergin said:


> I like the idea, but I just can’t see it being faster. I obviously have never tried it, just doesn’t seem like tying the knot on each stick would be faster. The biggest thing I can see as a benefit for me personally, would be the speed of packing them up. That alone may make it worth it. I hate climbing down at dark and having to wrap the straps on my sticks up so they aren’t clanking against anything. I’ve got the bike tire tube on my bucles and it makes a world of difference. I’ve also got my sticks wrapped in McNett tape which takes away a lot of the clanking too. Good tip.


Whats the innertube trick?


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's not faster, but it's not slower either. You're tying one hitch knot. That's it. I suggest trying it before knocking it. Take a 6 foot piece of climbing rope and tie a figure 8 on end.... I would be surprised if anyone who has tried the rope decides they prefer the buckle. I was going to sell my Lone Wolf sticks and use Muddy sticks until I tried this. Now I'm using the Lone Wolf sticks.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> Whats the innertube trick?


Buy a bike inner tube, cut a few 1" sections, and slip them over the buckles. It helps. A little. More like a dull thud as opposed to a sharp clank. It's still much louder than a rope with no buckle though......


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Just did this this past weekend. Its super easy to do and I am confident its safe. Thats lifeline rope, and with a well tied knot its not going anywhere. I tried it and was doing everything I could do to get it to move or wiggle and it was solid as a rock. It also packs up much better.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Marked


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not bad dude I like the idea but probably will just stick to my muddy sticks


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the double step of the Muddy sticks (I'm hesitant to alter the structure of the Lone Wolf sticks by changing the step). In fact, I considered buying the 32" muddy sticks and doing this rope conversion. However, the weight of the Muddy's starts to add up with 4+ sticks.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going to try this soon


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I admire your creativity.


----------



## chuckdslayer (Jul 8, 2012)

Marked for later


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Got the line cut but nicked the 4th section with my knife:/ good thing I have the muddy linemans belt I can untie and use it


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Marked for later. Thanks!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Lots if guys asking what the benefit of the rope mod is. The way I see it there are 3 main benefits:

1. Quieter
2. Arguably safer than the buckle
3. Can attach sticks to very large diameter trees

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

4. VERY slight weight savings. When cut into 4 even pieces, my safeline ropes weigh 4.5oz each compared to about 7oz for the LW strap/buckle. So a little over 1/2lb less for a set of 4 sticks.

5. I think the rope is easier to manage (and quieter) in packing and transport

6. You have 3-4 extra replacement straps for your tree stands?

7. Easier to set up on the tree...you don't have to worry about twisting the flat straps. That always drove me nuts. Some might argue the whole half hitch thing takes more time but I don't trust buckles too much (had one fail on a strap on step) and I always tied two half hitches into the strap/buckle anyways. 


Really though, numbers 1, 4, 5, and 7 were the factors I was considering when I first tried the rope thing. Granted, the weight savings isn't much but at the time I was making my dual step mod for the LW sticks and my goal was to have the dual stepped sticks be as close as possible to the original 2.7lb weight for each stick/strap. I actually thought the rope would save me more weight than it did. In the end, my dual stepped sticks weighed 2.87lbs each with the rope mod instead of the strap. I didn't quite make my target weight but I was close!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Got mine done last night extremely easy do took only 15 mins


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

On the tree


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

How difficult is it to undo the knots at the end of the night? 2 hands or 1?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaytea24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Doing this.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> How difficult is it to undo the knots at the end of the night? 2 hands or 1?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


One hand and very easy if you have messed with the muddy sticks its the same exact thing


----------



## ilbowhunter64 (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you use this same method to replace the straps on the stand?


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

ilbowhunter64 said:


> Can you use this same method to replace the straps on the stand?


I wouldn't do it but I assume it would work great


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Marked for later


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Marked for later.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Just head a thought, is the HSS Lifeline suitable for this? I have a three pack and thought I would give it a whirl.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweaver said:


> Just head a thought, is the HSS Lifeline suitable for this? I have a three pack and thought I would give it a whirl.


It could I assume but it's much thicker/heavier


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah the hss lifeline would suck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ilbowhunter64 said:


> Can you use this same method to replace the straps on the stand?


 I did but havent hunted it yet. Im sick of the buckles and went straight rope from here on out.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

crankn101 said:


> I did but havent hunted it yet. Im sick of the buckles and went straight rope from here on out.


Let us know how it goes bud


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

mccoppinb said:


> Let us know how it goes bud


 Will do.

I just tied a buntline knot backed with a half hitch to permanently attach it to my stand, then ill wrap the tree and do 2 or 3 half hitches and call it good. Thats the plan anyways.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I just tied a buntline knot backed with a half hitch to permanently attach it to my stand, then ill wrap the tree and do 2 or 3 half hitches and call it good. Thats the plan anyways.


I would also be curious about doing this to the stands and how the rope reacts to "setting" the stand one in place. By setting I am talking about a knee on the seat facing the tree and lifting the front of the platform with the opposite toe until the stand settles into the tree for the rock solid "set". Let us know.


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Marked for later


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

I just rigged my steps with the HSS Lifeline. Doesn't seem too bad. I tested on a couple trees out front and it seems OK.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweaver said:


> I just rigged my steps with the HSS Lifeline. Doesn't seem too bad. I tested on a couple trees out front and it seems OK.


Looks good the only reason I like the muddy rope is because its smaller therefore easier to work with if you get what I'm saying. 

The figure 8 knot I tied on the Versa button is much smaller and can't come off. Also it slips behind the the rope going around the Versa button much easier I would use the hss life line on the stand though seeing it feels much stronger


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

After I tied the figure 8 knots I went back to this thread and noticed my knots are much larger. I'm going to see if I can shorten them.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

This is what I did a few seasons ago and this is my mobile hunting set up I just purchased rope in bulk and made 4 linemans belts with the a prusik knot and its quick and easy with no extra not required and you will have no problem with it slipping and I'm 260 lbs.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

g.sampey said:


> This is what I did a few seasons ago and this is my mobile hunting set up I just purchased rope in bulk and made 4 linemans belts with the a prusik knot and its quick and easy with no extra not required and you will have no problem with it slipping and I'm 260 lbs.


Nice. So you eliminate the need for the half hitch by using the prusik knot to loop back over the button?


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweaver said:


> Nice. So you eliminate the need for the half hitch by using the prusik knot to loop back over the button?


Yes.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

marked for my bad weather/offseason project


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweaver said:


> Nice. So you eliminate the need for the half hitch by using the prusik knot to loop back over the button?


When I first opened this thread this was what I thought to OP was going to be doing. And you could quickly tie any knot back in front of the prussik if you're worried about it slipping. Just make sure you've got strong enough accessory cordage and the correct sizes for your rope diameters and this should be super fast and quite.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Ajack said:


> When I first opened this thread this was what I thought to OP was going to be doing. And you could quickly tie any knot back in front of the prussik if you're worried about it slipping. Just make sure you've got strong enough accessory cordage and the correct sizes for your rope diameters and this should be super fast and quite.


Yes its is really quick and quite my rope is a little over kill the breaking strength is like 1200 lbs I believe.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Ajack said:


> When I first opened this thread this was what I thought to OP was going to be doing. And you could quickly tie any knot back in front of the prussik if you're worried about it slipping. Just make sure you've got strong enough accessory cordage and the correct sizes for your rope diameters and this should be super fast and quite.


If I were to go to rei, what size rope for the straps and what size rope for the prussic would I need? Any other accessories with the prussic knots?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweaver said:


> Nice. So you eliminate the need for the half hitch by using the prusik knot to loop back over the button?


I'm confused on how your rope system works.

I hunted with the rope system this morning and it was a PITA keeping the rope tight while I tied the knots
Btw this is as big of a tree as you will get with the muddy rope


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

mccoppinb said:


> I'm confused on how your rope system works.
> 
> I hunted with the rope system this morning and it was a PITA keeping the rope tight while I tied the knots
> Btw this is as big of a tree as you will get with the muddy rope


 Rope doesnt have to be real tight, when you step on the stick it will slide down a little and seat it properly.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> I'm confused on how your rope system works.
> 
> I hunted with the rope system this morning and it was a PITA keeping the rope tight while I tied the knots
> Btw this is as big of a tree as you will get with the muddy rope


Looks like you have it figured out bud. My loops with the figure 8 knot are larger than yours...for now. Will change that this evening.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

chasemukluk said:


> If I were to go to rei, what size rope for the straps and what size rope for the prussic would I need? Any other accessories with the prussic knots?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


I'm also curious to this. I used my HSS Lifeline and the rope is rather large. Want to build something with thinner rope for my next set.


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

mccoppinb said:


> I'm confused on how your rope system works.
> 
> I hunted with the rope system this morning and it was a PITA keeping the rope tight while I tied the knots
> Btw this is as big of a tree as you will get with the muddy rope


Are you looping the knot end of the rope under the left side loop or over it? By passing the rope under the loop and then pulling it tight, I've had no issues keeping the rope tight while tying the half hitches. The stick will even hold itself to the tree before any knots are tied. The stick in this picture is hanging onto the tree, rope tight, with just the tension of the knot end of the rope being pulled under the loop end on the versa-button.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Storm27m said:


> Are you looping the knot end of the rope under the left side loop or over it? By passing the rope under the loop and then pulling it tight, I've had no issues keeping the rope tight while tying the half hitches. The stick will even hold itself to the tree before any knots are tied. The stick in this picture is hanging onto the tree, rope tight, with just the tension of the knot end of the rope being pulled under the loop end on the versa-button.
> View attachment 1790401


I go behind the left side but it still slides down a 5-10in


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

I made this switch recently and all I can say is how much better it is for me. Well worth $30. I am 6'4" 250 and it didn't wiggle one bit on me no matter how hard I tried. Tying the knot at the end is super simple and takes a few seconds. Plus now I have the buckles I can use if I need to get around a larger tree.


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

mccoppinb said:


> I go behind the left side but it still slides down a 5-10in


It slides down when you put weight on the stick? That is normal to a degree but 5-10 inches seems excessive. I'd say mine slide down 3-4 inches so I just plan for that when I place it on the tree. That way, when I put weight on it, it slides down and locks into place. Be sure your rope is level around the tree or slightly higher than the versa-button. If the rope is lower than the versa-button on the back side of the tree, the stick will slide more before locking into place.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

g.sampey said:


> This is what I did a few seasons ago and this is my mobile hunting set up I just purchased rope in bulk and made 4 linemans belts with the a prusik knot and its quick and easy with no extra not required and you will have no problem with it slipping and I'm 260 lbs.


I like this idea! I bet this can be done on the stand as well! Rope w/ a prussic knot= no buckle= no noise!


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd like to hear more about a prussic rope type connection that locks the rope off. It would hold the stick as a primary and a half hitch would add a secondary fail safe.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

mrbillbrown said:


> I'd like to hear more about a prussic rope type connection that locks the rope off. It would hold the stick as a primary and a half hitch would add a secondary fail safe.


What would you like to know?


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

What size prussic rope did you use for the main line? (Muddy rope is 9mm I think.)

What was the length of the prussic? (Optimal length vs too long/too short)

Any advice, tips, tricks or cautions from your experience using them? 

Anything you'd change or do differently now after using them for a while?

Just trying to pick your brain and avoid any pitfalls & lessen the learning curve. Thanks in advance. Bill


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Rope for a prussic knot should 1/2 the diameter of the line it's attaching to. make a loop using a fisherman's knot and wrap to make the prussic.

I'm sure anything will work but that is the rock climbing standard and those guys wrote the book on this stuff.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

mccoppinb said:


> I'm confused on how your rope system works.
> 
> I hunted with the rope system this morning and it was a PITA keeping the rope tight while I tied the knots
> Btw this is as big of a tree as you will get with the muddy rope


You must not be doing something quite right. Once your wrap the rope around the tree, behind itself and around the versa button the tension between the two pieces of rope and the versa button hold it tight. You should not have to try at all to hold it tight while tie the half hitches, it should already be tight. Take a closer look at the close up pics.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

mrbillbrown said:


> What size prussic rope did you use for the main line? (Muddy rope is 9mm I think.) * MAIN LINE 8MM AND KNOT 6MM*
> 
> What was the length of the prussic? (Optimal length vs too long/too short) * 6 FEET*.
> 
> ...



It's been 2 years since I ordered the rope but I think it is 8mm for main line and 6mm for the knot itself. and I made my main line that goes around the tree 6' in length and that seems to be a good length but if you live in the midwest or somewhere where the trees average bigger you might have to make them longer just see what your average tree size is you climb. Its hard to tell but I got luck when I made them around 6 feet i was able to wrap the lines around the sticks and the prussic knot hooks onto the bottom cleat on the stick see the picture above and you will see what I'm talking about that way you can still stack them. I wouldn't change anything really that I can think of I would add the camo tape to the sticks helps keep them quiet and harder to spot in the woods so less likely for people to see them.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

You have a pick of how that rope with the prussic attaches to the tree. Are you using a permanent tie on one end then using the prussic to go around the button on the other side?


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Tracker12 said:


> You have a pick of how that rope with the prussic attaches to the tree. Are you using a permanent tie on one end then using the prussic to go around the button on the other side?



I'm not understanding what your asking?


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

g.sampey said:


> I'm not understanding what your asking?


He wants a picture of your set up.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

No I don't have a pic with me I'm at work offshore but I got with him in a PM and explained it.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Tracker12 said:


> You have a pick of how that rope with the prussic attaches to the tree. Are you using a permanent tie on one end then using the prussic to go around the button on the other side?


Tracker Yes, he's using a permanent loop around the button on one end of the rope. Look at the pics earlier in the post. Basically a figure 8 loop. The other end has a prussic knot the you adjust to the size of the tree and slide over the button. Pull tight and seat the ladder to the tree. (No pic of the prussic,but I'm sure you can picture it.,)Simple! I wish I thought of it. I'm going to try this on my stands. Great idea!


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

g.sampey said:


> No I don't have a pic with me I'm at work offshore but I got with him in a PM and explained it.


You must have been typing while I was.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Exactly what I needed. I'll be switching to rope soon. Sick & tired of the straps and metal buckles.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

So is that metgod faster than just the rope and half hitches?


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

????


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Is this the trick yall are talking about because it crazy fast? And way faster than tying the knots


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> Is this the trick yall are talking about because it crazy fast? And way faster than tying the knots


Anybody tried this w/ a LW stand?


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> Is this the trick yall are talking about because it crazy fast? And way faster than tying the knots


Yes that's how my sticks are.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you tie a knot on the end of the rope that goes around the tree so the prussic doesn't slip off the end?


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

marked


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

marked. Great idea. Thanks. These are the threads that make this a great site.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I've cut my Muddy line into an 8' working line. Should give me adequate length to get around anything I want and leaves a little extra for peace of mind. 

The Muddy Safeline measures 9mm and the Muddy prussic cord measures 6mm. I happen to have some 5mm line on hand and made a prussic cord out of it. Possibly a hair small (1mm) but feels like it grabs tight, but not overly tight, and releases well with minimal effort. 

Gonna post a pic of the ropes on a small tree (33" circumference) and want you guys to take a look. My prussic is about 10-12" when the slack is taken up (used 5' of 5mm to make the loop). 

Looks to me that I need to shorten the prussic some to allow the rope to not ride against the tree. 

Anybody feel this might be a safety issue?

Thanks in advance, Bill


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

IAHNTR said:


> Do you tie a knot on the end of the rope that goes around the tree so the prussic doesn't slip off the end?


Yes i do


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

mrbillbrown said:


>


You got it.
But I would shorten that prussik so you can fit smaller trees


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Modified my Alpha to the ropes today. Put one stick up on a tree. This is genius. I just need to remember how to tie the 1/2 hitch. It is a 1/2 hitch, right? Still deciding if I want to use a prussic as well. Right now, the rope only system seems to be pretty easy. Bought 37ft of 8mm rope, 30ft of 6mm rope and a carbine for $40 from REI. 









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Loved the ropes! I'm going without the prussic as well. This is just too easy and too simple!








Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Marked for later.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

After playing with the ropes and prussics, I've decided to use the prussic only if I need the added length to my rope. The rope only method is equally fast & simple and it's one extra piece of equipment I don't have to carry in or worry about failing. The rope only method is capable of being tied with one hand where the prussic requires two. I still tie a safety behind the prussic and feel leaving the prussic off doesn't hinder any speed or affect being stealthy. Just my experience playing with both methods of tying off the sticks.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

mrbillbrown said:


> After playing with the ropes and prussics, I've decided to use the prussic only if I need the added length to my rope. The rope only method is equally fast & simple and it's one extra piece of equipment I don't have to carry in or worry about failing. The rope only method is capable of being tied with one hand where the prussic requires two. I still tie a safety behind the prussic and feel leaving the prussic off doesn't hinder any speed or affect being stealthy. Just my experience playing with both methods of tying off the sticks.


Totally agree. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I also agree. Tying the knot is faster for me too. And yes, it's a Hitch knot just like you use on your d-loop. See my first picture.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been using this method all season and love it. I was going back and forth between Lone Wolf and Muddy sticks until I made this modification. Sold the Muddy sticks.


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Looking at REI's web site, what type of 8mm rope did you use (static, dry core, brand)? I have no climbing rope buying experience, any help is appreciated! The only 8mm rope I saw online was a fabulous shade of purple. Looks like I'll be heading to the store soon.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

How wide is the muddy rope? I would like to do this to my 4 lw sticks, possibly a little longer to accommodate for large trees. Does anybody know where I can find say a 40 foot section of rope for a good price? All I can seem to find is 100+ ft of climbing ropes for $100+


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

BCU_Archer said:


> How wide is the muddy rope? I would like to do this to my 4 lw sticks, possibly a little longer to accommodate for large trees. Does anybody know where I can find say a 40 foot section of rope for a good price? All I can seem to find is 100+ ft of climbing ropes for $100+


I bought my rope by the foot from REI. You may have a store like that around. REI did not have 9mm rope which is what Muddy uses on their linesmen rope. 
REI said 8mm would do the trick so that is what I bought. I cut my pieces to just over 7ft. This is enough for me as trees bigger than that are impossible for my to climb as I can't get my arms around the tree or I can't throw the rope around the tree. I did make one rope a little longer for my first stick, just in case. 

Let me know if u gave any questions. Oh. And the rope was like 66 cents a foot. 

Chase

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

biotroller said:


> Looking at REI's web site, what type of 8mm rope did you use (static, dry core, brand)? I have no climbing rope buying experience, any help is appreciated! The only 8mm rope I saw online was a fabulous shade of purple. Looks like I'll be heading to the store soon.


I'm interested in this as well. Might have to call REI for the information.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweaver said:


> I'm interested in this as well. Might have to call REI for the information.


Sorry, I replied to him personally as the forum was whacked out. 

I searched my receipt on the REI website and this is what I came up with.

http://www.rei.com/product/716227/pmi-accessory-cord-8mm

Mine is a different color, but I assume it can come in different colors.[/QUOTE]

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> Sorry, I replied to him personally as the forum was whacked out.
> 
> I searched my receipt on the REI website and this is what I came up with.
> 
> ...


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Im thinking of trying this out on my sticks. Have you used this in the field yet? Does it feel secure?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Im thinking of trying this out on my sticks. Have you used this in the field yet? Does it feel secure?[/QUOTE]

Yeah. I liked it better than my straps with buckles. Tearing down at the end of the night is easier. So is unpacking and climbing with no metal. It took a couple extra minutes my first time up with this set up, but with a little practice will be pretty comparable. I climbed a very crooked tree, and the sticks "stuck" to the tree just fine. Not much stretch with the rope I used either. I can actually hang the stick with my eyes closed. I tried it!

Let me know if u have a question.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## djw195 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> Im thinking of trying this out on my sticks. Have you used this in the field yet? Does it feel secure?


Yeah. I liked it better than my straps with buckles. Tearing down at the end of the night is easier. So is unpacking and climbing with no metal. It took a couple extra minutes my first time up with this set up, but with a little practice will be pretty comparable. I climbed a very crooked tree, and the sticks "stuck" to the tree just fine. Not much stretch with the rope I used either. I can actually hang the stick with my eyes closed. I tried it!

Let me know if u have a question.

View attachment 1806059


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thanks bud. I just ordered some 9mm accessory cord from summithut and am going to rig these up on my sticks. I see most guys use the muddy cord and cut it in 7.5 foot pieces. I was planning on making mine 8-9 -feet each. You think that's excessive? I just figure sometimes the base of the tree is much wider then the top and this would make it easier to set on these trees.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> Thanks bud. I just ordered some 9mm accessory cord from summithut and am going to rig these up on my sticks. I see most guys use the muddy cord and cut it in 7.5 foot pieces. I was planning on making mine 8-9 -feet each. You think that's excessive? I just figure sometimes the base of the tree is much wider then the top and this would make it easier to set on these trees.


7.5 is probably good. 9 may be excessive. Here is my thinking. Trees that are too big are pretty challenging to climb anyway. Mostly because you can't reach around the tree to grab the rope. You have to throw it around and its a PITA. So, my first stick is a little longer than the others. However the rest of mine are about 7.5 feet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mnbowmanmark (May 28, 2013)

Mark for later


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> 7.5 is probably good. 9 may be excessive. Here is my thinking. Trees that are too big are pretty challenging to climb anyway. Mostly because you can't reach around the tree to grab the rope. You have to throw it around and its a PITA. So, my first stick is a little longer than the others. However the rest of mine are about 7.5 feet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I honestly didn't really think about it like that. I def agree with your assessment. Maybe Ill make my first stick 8-8.5 and the rest 7.5. I wanted to also put camo tape on the sticks, but the ones I found at cabelas got horrible reviews as people said it didnt stick to anything. Does anyone have a good brand of camo tape or another idea to make the sticks blend in a little better? Thanks again for all your help guys. Cant wait to get the rope and set these things up. Those swinging metal clamps on the original straps ALWAYS drove me nuts!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> I honestly didn't really think about it like that. I def agree with your assessment. Maybe Ill make my first stick 8-8.5 and the rest 7.5. I wanted to also put camo tape on the sticks, but the ones I found at cabelas got horrible reviews as people said it didnt stick to anything. Does anyone have a good brand of camo tape or another idea to make the sticks blend in a little better? Thanks again for all your help guys. Cant wait to get the rope and set these things up. Those swinging metal clamps on the original straps ALWAYS drove me nuts!


I went to a sporting goods store and bought some digital camo hockey tape. It works OK. This was my second season with it and I will probably have to replace after this season. Only a couple bucks for 2 rolls.

Otherwise, Stealthstrips are the way to go. Google the company. They are made specifically for Lonewolf sticks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> I went to a sporting goods store and bought some digital camo hockey tape. It works OK. This was my second season with it and I will probably have to replace after this season. Only a couple bucks for 2 rolls.
> 
> Otherwise, Stealthstrips are the way to go. Google the company. They are made specifically for Lonewolf sticks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Thanks! Ill check out the company now.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

The stealth strips look pretty cool. They are just a little pricey, $20 for the stand and $25 for the stick set. Has anyone used these before? Do they stick good and are they durable?


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just found that they sell a camo Gorilla Glue tape, which has amazing reviews. People say it sticks great and it also has a matte finish, so it isnt glossy to avoid reflections. I think Im going to give this one a shot.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> The stealth strips look pretty cool. They are just a little pricey, $20 for the stand and $25 for the stick set. Has anyone used these before? Do they stick good and are they durable?


They have good reviews on thehuntingbeast forum. They do stick well, but you have to take apart your sticks to put the strips on. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> I just found that they sell a camo Gorilla Glue tape, which has amazing reviews. People say it sticks great and it also has a matte finish, so it isnt glossy to avoid reflections. I think Im going to give this one a shot.


Interesting...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Yea, it should be here on Monday, so Ill give it a whirl and let you know the results. During my research I actually found what I think is the best and fool prrof way. I will try this after the season:

Just took a look at the my dip kits from timbers edge and the 'ultimate camo' which is basically tree bark looks PERFECT! I really want to try and do my stand and sticks with this stuff. Has anyone used it and have experience with this product? is it durable?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> Yea, it should be here on Monday, so Ill give it a whirl and let you know the results. During my research I actually found what I think is the best and fool prrof way. I will try this after the season:
> 
> Just took a look at the my dip kits from timbers edge and the 'ultimate camo' which is basically tree bark looks PERFECT! I really want to try and do my stand and sticks with this stuff. Has anyone used it and have experience with this product? is it durable?


My only concern would be that it doesn't take away the clank or cling. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats a valid point. Im still going with the Gorilla tape for next weekends hunt, so Ill see how it looks and how it works out


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Tony7781 said:


> Thats a valid point. Im still going with the Gorilla tape for next weekends hunt, so Ill see how it looks and how it works out


Stealth strips work great anduch better than the tapes I've tried. They also are a felt type material which makes holding them in the cold much less painful lol
Here's some pics of mine I love them and will be doing my stand as well


----------



## longs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stealth strips are awesome, stick great and make the sticks super quiet. You don't have to take apart your sticks, but I did and it was easy. Would use them again for another set in a heartbeat.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

longs said:


> Stealth strips are awesome, stick great and make the sticks super quiet. You don't have to take apart your sticks, but I did and it was easy. Would use them again for another set in a heartbeat.


Thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just tried the knot way and the Prussick way. Like both. I used a HSS life line. It's thicker but not too thick. Works just fine. Great job with this guys. This is how AT should be. Guys helping each other out with no bickering. Ill post pics after bit.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure which I like better. Experiment with both and see how it goes. Leaning towards the Prussik tho. Some have mentioned that the with the Prussik you can't get into smaller trees If I run into this problem I was thinkin ill just slide the Prussik to the end of the rope and then use the knot style


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

I like the prussic knot idea :thumbs_up I've got 11 sticks i need to do this do.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

I tied my knots that made the loop that goes around the versa button just big enough to fit over the button. Then it doesn't fall off the versa button and you have more rope to work with. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

ovation1 said:


> I like the prussic knot idea :thumbs_up I've got 11 sticks i need to do this do.


I preferred the knot over the prussic myself. Only because I can do it with one hand. Both up and down the tree. 
I have a bunch of 6mm rope now that I don't know what to do with it. Maybe I make a bunch of Prussic knots to make lifelines for our permanent set ups. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

chasemukluk said:


> I tied my knots that made the loop that goes around the versa button just big enough to fit over the button. Then it doesn't fall off the versa button and you have more rope to work with.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I did too. The one in the pic was just the end that came like that from the factory.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Since squeezing the prusik knot "releases" it, do you think its safe for those to be pressing against the tree?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

sb220 said:


> Since squeezing the prusik knot "releases" it, do you think its safe for those to be pressing against the tree?


On my linesmen rope, the knot doesn't seem to move at all when there is pressure or something pulling on it. Even if I squeeze it. Not sure when there isnt a good amount of pressure on it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Just tried the knot way and the Prussick way. Like both. I used a HSS life line. It's thicker but not too thick. Works just fine. Great job with this guys. This is how AT should be. *Guys helping each other out with no bickering.* Ill post pics after bit.


Your knots suck....learn how to tie loser.

ha ha sorry it's not an AT thread w/o a bash!


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> Your knots suck....learn how to tie loser.
> 
> ha ha sorry it's not an AT thread w/o a bash!


Haha. This just feels right.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome thread just read all 6 pages definitely going to try this with mine!


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Tony... I made my lines 10' long (30' Muddy line cut equally for 3 stick sets) and it seems a little long. Thought I was ahead of the game with "extra length" for some bigger trees but I can't find any trees where I hunt that need all the extra rope. 

Kind of wish I'd gone 8-8.5 feet nod used a prussic set up only if I needed an extra foot. Just feels a little silt with all that extra rope hanging and packing out.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I still like the hitch knot. Less bulk/cost, same function.

Also, 7 feet seems to be plenty of length for the rope. I have no problem finding trees that will work. Again, less bulk.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Great idea. I rigged my 4 sticks up yesterday.


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

7 feet of rope... is this before tying the loop, or the total length after tying the loop??


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

BHMTitan said:


> 7 feet of rope... is this before tying the loop, or the total length after tying the loop??


Mine are a little over 7. I would do 7.5' before tying the small loop. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Very good idea! I have a set I can covert!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Just came back from REI bought some 7mm static to try it out. All they had was a yellow/purple left lol. So if it works it works and ill just dye it with some green fabric dye


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Pricey, but awesome. Best addition to my set yet. Totally silent too. If you factor in the cost of rolls of 3 or 4 camo tape and that it lasted only a season and a half...

Also, I liked the idea that I had to take each stick apart to apply. Forced me to inspect every part and tighten everything.

I am half tempted to use spray on rubber/undercoating for my next set at the covering/coating.





Tony7781 said:


> I just found that they sell a camo Gorilla Glue tape, which has amazing reviews. People say it sticks great and it also has a matte finish, so it isnt glossy to avoid reflections. I think Im going to give this one a shot.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I was responding about the Stealth Strips...


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Just saying from a ret. firefighter with rope rescue as a specialty...tie a safety on your figure 8 knots...they wont slip...normally. Also an 8 on a bight(make a loop, then make a fig 8 knot) for 1st knot would be stronger but need a bit more length. Another thing with the prusik...would not want it so long that it set against the bark...it should be free floating


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

But the figure 8 in any style is great because no matter how much load...it easily unties when needed!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys that have cut rope into 7.5' sections..did you melt the ends of the cut rope to prevent fraying? Or is it not advised?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

2 Ultras said:


> You guys that have cut rope into 7.5' sections..did you melt the ends of the cut rope to prevent fraying? Or is it not advised?


Yes. I cut with razor and melted immediately. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

chasemukluk said:


> Mine are a little over 7. I would do 7.5' before tying the small loop.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


What he said.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

2 Ultras said:


> You guys that have cut rope into 7.5' sections..did you melt the ends of the cut rope to prevent fraying? Or is it not advised?


Yes. Wrap with tape at the length you want. Melt/burn rope ahead of tape. Cut rope in middle of the burned area. Burn to the finish the cut end. You can find this method on any rope/knot tying website or book.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Anyone wanting to make the ends of your rope ends look nice, wrap the end with tin foil and heat up the foil. Will make a great looking rope end.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks guys for that critical information. Looking forward to doing this modification. Ordered the stealth strips today. Appreciate the detailed info and tips you all have shared.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Whitetailhntr said:


> Anyone wanting to make the ends of your rope ends look nice, wrap the end with tin foil and heat up the foil. Will make a great looking rope end.


Can you show a pic of that


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Whitetailhntr said:


> Anyone wanting to make the ends of your rope ends look nice, wrap the end with tin foil and heat up the foil. Will make a great looking rope end.


My rope ends kinda suck....maybe I will try this. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Marked for later


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Marked


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did my sticks this weekend with the Gorilla tape. Came out GREAT!


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I have never used sticks before and I'm kicking the idea around. I do have one question that is going to sound dumb I'm sure. But how do you pack the sticks/stand up and down the tree? Say you have four stick sections and you put your first on at the bottom of the tree......how do you carry the other three and stand up the tree?


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Some people have different ways of setting up their sticks. I use a caddy that I bought from LW. Basically I put my first stick up and this caddy holds them other 3 together so as I climb up I take another one off and attach it to the tree. and just keep moving up until Im all set. There is a good youtube video showing this way. I know other guys will set up the first 2 sticks on the bottom and then attach the next 2 sticks to themselves and attach those on there way up. the best way to get an idea is to check out the YouTube video (link below). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3clPFGAwB3s


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

BowPro,
I use a couple of Paracord loops that I tied onto the waist belt part of my HSS harness to carry sticks up the tree. Throw one on each side and up I go. Light, cheap, silent & not in the way when I'm not using them. I'll see if I can dig up a pic or two.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

mrbillbrown said:


> BowPro,
> I use a couple of Paracord loops that I tied onto the waist belt part of my HSS harness to carry sticks up the tree. Throw one on each side and up I go. Light, cheap, silent & not in the way when I'm not using them. I'll see if I can dig up a pic or two.


Ok I appreciate the help. And thanks for the vid Tony.


----------



## djw195 (Mar 26, 2012)

Check out the loops on the harness he's wearing in the vid, I think this is what is meant by the post above.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Sub'd


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

So, are you guys pretty much just making your own Muddy Lineman's ropes? So since I can't tie knots like all of you, if I bought 3 Muddy Lineman's ropes and used them instead of the LW straps, I would be set? I realize this is pricey, asking mainly for my own education purposes. I am tall so I can get up fairly high with the muddy sticks thankfully. But like this idea as I have 3 sets of LW sticks as well for my stationary hang ons.


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Theres tons of apps for phones or youtube vids on tying the correct knots. Im sure you could do it. I bought one linesman rope cut it into 4 sections of 7.5 feet and put it on my four LW sticks. Works perfect. You wouldn't need 3 whole lineman's ropes as you would have 90 feet of rope, and you can just buy one.


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

Or you could do it for me and I could pay you!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

GloryDaysDesign said:


> Or you could do it for me and I could pay you!


I'll send you mine. Pm me for price shipped tyd. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Whitetailhntr said:


> Anyone wanting to make the ends of your rope ends look nice, wrap the end with tin foil and heat up the foil. Will make a great looking rope end.


Picss?


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

If you still need help just pm me. My knots have held up fine all year. Id like to see pics of the foil method too.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

AldoTheApache said:


> If you still need help just pm me. My knots have held up fine all year. Id like to see pics of the foil method too.


So I had a couple inches of scrap 6mm rope laying around. Tried the method where you wrap tape, burn in front of tape, cut down the middle of the area you burned, and that worked great!
Foil, not so much for me. Tried it three times and I have foil stuck all over my rope now. My guess is that I wasn't doing something right. Any input for the others?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Knots are super super easy. You'll figure em out for sure!


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Tony7781 said:


> Did my sticks this weekend with the Gorilla tape. Came out GREAT!
> 
> View attachment 1808763


That's sexy. did you take the sticks apart or just wrap around? I have some camo koban (horse wrap) on mine that has held up great and makes them quiet too.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This is exactly what I do, works perfect. I now have a system that's become second nature to me including which order/side each one goes on.

*Here are my 10 steps:*

1) Attatched stick #1 at base of tree.

2) Step up and attatch stick #2 (no real need for the lineman's belt just yet but you could use here). I leave one giant space (about 2/3 of one stick length) between sticks to maximize height.

3) Attatch pull rope to my bow and clip to left side of my harness.

4) Put backpack on.

5) Either put the stand on my back or hang the stand's strap (connected to side of safety harness) letting stand dangle off my back side.

6) Attach lineman's belt.

7) Add one stick to the paracprd loop on left, one to the right, both hanging to side as I climb.

8) Climb to position 3 and add stick #3, repeat for stick #4.

9) Attatch stand to tree so I step down to stand off sticks (attatch safety line to safety harness strap above stand beofre stepping or unhooking lineman's belt).

10) Kneel on seat facing tree, hug the tree, reach down with one foot and lift the stand's platform until the stand drops/seats into place then push platform back down with foot (this is a GREAT TRICK to tighten the stand making it rock solid).

I'm ready to hunt in about 20 minutes total. 30 if it's warm (I go slow to keep from getting over-heated/sweaty).
























djw195 said:


> Check out the loops on the harness he's wearing in the vid, I think this is what is meant by the post above.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

djw195 said:


> Check out the loops on the harness he's wearing in the vid, I think this is what is meant by the post above.


I like this idea but with the full length lone wolf sticks I feel like there will be too much hanging down to bang around. I get into some gnarly trees. Last one was a triple trunk and after the first stick I was on the middle of all three. I think this would cause some racket. Anyone do this with full length sticks.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> 10) Kneel on seat facing tree, hug the tree, reach down with one foot and lift the stand's platform until the stand drops/seats into place then push platform back down with foot (this is a GREAT TRICK to tighten the stand making it rock solid)..


I like hanging the stand with the platform up, then tightening straps, then pushing the platform down. That tightens it up great and your not having the extra step. Just a thought in case you haven't ever done it that way.

Do you use full size sticks?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes. Mine are fulll length. The felt wraps mentioned earlier are great way to solve this issue. I lke them better than tape. Tape came off after 1.5 seasons.

And, you are really only talking about 2 steps hanging. Or 1 if you technically can hold stick #3 in one hand while proceeding to position #3. The lineman's belt allows a free hand. I've put the strap in my teeth and draped stick #3 over my shoulder, too. They are pretty light.



shoot2thrill25 said:


> I like this idea but with the full length lone wolf sticks I feel like there will be too much hanging down to bang around. I get into some gnarly trees. Last one was a triple trunk and after the first stick I was on the middle of all three. I think this would cause some racket. Anyone do this with full length sticks.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I like hanging the stand with the platform up, then tightening straps, then pushing the platform down. That tightens it up great and your not having the extra step. Just a thought in case you haven't ever done it that way.


yea, I sorta do both. I like the stand really solid.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> Yes. Mine are fulll length. The felt wraps mentioned earlier are great way to solve this issue. I lke them better than tape. Tape came off after 1.5 seasons.
> 
> And, you are really only talking about 2 steps hanging. Or 1 if you technically can hold stick #3 in one hand while proceeding to position #3. The lineman's belt allows a free hand. I've put the strap in my teeth and draped stick #3 over my shoulder, too. They are pretty light.


3 for now, adding one more soon tho. I usually do what you just mentioned, hang two carry one, but was just thinking for when I add the fourth.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm more comfortable making two trips(actually 2.5 trips) up and down..... I put the sticks up first.... hang the first two, I start a little higher up with the first to gain some height, using the linemans belt hang #2, then put one over either shoulder using the straps...hang the next two ...... then If I am using the hook system I'll attach it where needed......climb down, attatch the bow to the rope and put the rope on my left side attatched to my harness.....then put the stand using the carry strap over my right shoulder, climb up attatch the stand, settle it, climb on, put safety rope around the tree and attatch my harness, put in my bow holder and holders for my fannypack and quiver, pull up my bow and then finish getting my mask and coat, jacket or parka on and am ready to go....takes about 20 minutes from the time I get to the base of the tree... one thing I learned is not to rush .... once I done this a few times it is now like riding a bike and it comes naturally ..........


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> So I had a couple inches of scrap 6mm rope laying around. Tried the method where you wrap tape, burn in front of tape, cut down the middle of the area you burned, and that worked great!
> Foil, not so much for me. Tried it three times and I have foil stuck all over my rope now. My guess is that I wasn't doing something right. Any input for the others?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Post pics bud


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just did mine with the Gorilla Tape, and I have to say, that stuff is like GLUE. Its thinker than normal tape, dull satin finish and it doesnt feel like it will be easy to get this stuff off. I doubt it will peel off after a season or 2. It is even difficult to undue the tape from the roll. For the price, I def recommend giving it a shot and it looks great. 

I am waiting for my rope to come so I can set up my sticks with the rope setup vs the buckle straps. I think they are coming in on Thursday, so Ill rig them up before I head upstate on Friday morning. I love to see pics of the burnt ends if someone can post them.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Made with a solder gun "hot blade" which melts through the rope. Think these ropes are in their third year


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tony7781 said:


> Thats a great idea!


Not my idea, these solder gun blades are made for properly cutting and sealing rope and webbing/straps. If you have a gun type solder iron i think you can buy the blade for a few bucks.
Places like REI have a box contraption to accomidate larger blades. Those boxes run a hundred or so


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I do have the gun type and I think I have extra blades! Im def going to try that when I get them on Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Subscribed, great thread with lots of information.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

mccoppinb said:


> Post pics bud


Here is a little piece I experimented with. Ended up cutting it off. Couldn't pick off the aluminum foil. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I like hanging the stand with the platform up, then tightening straps, then pushing the platform down. That tightens it up great and your not having the extra step. Just a thought in case you haven't ever done it that way.
> 
> Do you use full size sticks?


You do everything right with hanging the stand except the last step. Cam lock it like IndianaPSE described. Then you will know what a solid platform stand is. The stands are designed to include that step. Actually, cam locking the stand is easier as you don't have to pull down on it that much like you do. Just enough to make it safe to step on. Then can lock it right when you climb on. 

As for sticks. I am only 5'8" and I use the long sticks. Hanging them off the loops you have zero issues with clanging or banging. The sticks hang about 2 or 3 inches off the ground. Simplest and most efficient way. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtdog (Jan 10, 2010)

can someone please tell me what's the best side size rope for the main line as well as the line for the prusik knot. What mm you guys using? I'm going to have to order my ropes online so I wanna know what mm to use for both. Thanks


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

sb220 said:


> View attachment 1809718
> 
> 
> Made with a solder gun "hot blade" which melts through the rope. Think these ropes are in their third year


Probably the best way right there. My cuts when I burnt in front of the tape look close to that. Except, I have a little black residue on the rope from the lighter. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Dirtdog said:


> can someone please tell me what's the best side size rope for the main line as well as the line for the prusik knot. What mm you guys using? I'm going to have to order my ropes online so I wanna know what mm to use for both. Thanks


If you look back in the thread there are some references to size. Muddy lines are 9mm. I bought 8mm for my sticks. Mostly because they didn't have 9mm and that is what REI said would work. I also bought 6mm for my prussic knots, but decided not to use the prussic as I liked the rope only system better. I think the prussic rope has to be smaller than the main line. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtdog (Jan 10, 2010)

chasemukluk said:


> If you look back in the thread there are some references to size. Muddy lines are 9mm. I bought 8mm for my sticks. Mostly because they didn't have 9mm and that is what REI said would work. I also bought 6mm for my prussic knots, but decided not to use the prussic as I liked the rope only system better. I think the prussic rope has to be smaller than the main line.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Great thread... marked


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

IAHNTR said:


> That's sexy. did you take the sticks apart or just wrap around? I have some camo koban (horse wrap) on mine that has held up great and makes them quiet too.


Thank you sir! Yep, I took them all apart, scoured them a little bit and cleaned them with acetone to ensure the tape stuck. And its on there like glue. Everyone that sees then thinks they came from the factory like that. I gotta take some pics of them outside, cause that pic doesnt even do them justice!


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dirtdog said:


> can someone please tell me what's the best side size rope for the main line as well as the line for the prusik knot. What mm you guys using? I'm going to have to order my ropes online so I wanna know what mm to use for both. Thanks


I bought the 9mm rope, as I believe thats what the muddy line is.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I did this yesterday with my leverage climbing sticks. I removed the v-clasp and put on lone wolf versa buttons...added 8mm climbing rope and a 6mm prussic knot...works great. Lightened up the sticks too. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought a 3 set of lw sticks at Dicks 2 days ago, there was a 25 dollar coupon on items over 75 bucks so I only ended up paying 114 as there was free shipping with this deal. Looking forward to getting them and changing them over to the muddy system. Also will probably pick up one or two of the muddy 20" sticks so I will have steps on both sides of my top stick. Not sure it will matter though but wish the lw had steps on both sides of the top one.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Newhunter1 said:


> I did this yesterday with my leverage climbing sticks. I removed the v-clasp and put on lone wolf versa buttons...added 8mm climbing rope and a 6mm prussic knot...works great. Lightened up the sticks too.
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


Did you try it without the prussic knots? I actually like it better. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Might have to try this myself


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

chasemukluk said:


> Did you try it without the prussic knots? I actually like it better.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


No I have not, but I will...it's an easy fix. I may just take the prussic off. We will see.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Did mine last night and tested in the field tonight wasnt to sure on the prussic knot. 
Worked out fairly good i thought was different tho. But think ill keep this setup for now may try one without prussic knot just to see if i like it better maybe simpler that way.

Ive always said that my lonewolf sticks would be better without the cam buckle strap and with a rope setup like my muddys do. Dont really trust the cam buckles already had the stand strap slip some have cam locking the stand.

Thanks to you guys on here i now have the prefect setup as far as im concerned. Maybe selling the muddy stuff soon and adding another lonewolf to my setup.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

rhino_81 said:


> Did mine last night and tested in the field tonight wasnt to sure on the prussic knot.
> Worked out fairly good i thought was different tho. But think ill keep this setup for now may try one without prussic knot just to see if i like it better maybe simpler that way.
> 
> Ive always said that my lonewolf sticks would be better without the cam buckle strap and with a rope setup like my muddys do. Dont really trust the cam buckles already had the stand strap slip some have cam locking the stand.
> ...


What do you have on your sticks?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The camo?

Is stealth strips from stealth outdoors in ture timber xd2


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

rhino_81 said:


> Did mine last night and tested in the field tonight wasnt to sure on the prussic knot.
> Worked out fairly good i thought was different tho. But think ill keep this setup for now may try one without prussic knot just to see if i like it better maybe simpler that way.
> 
> Ive always said that my lonewolf sticks would be better without the cam buckle strap and with a rope setup like my muddys do. Dont really trust the cam buckles already had the stand strap slip some have cam locking the stand.
> ...


I actually prefered to go without the prussic knots. Just my preference though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah the prussic knot kinda was a hassle to me. But i like that it works great for when i wrap it back up to put it on the stand to pack it out.

What do you do to hold the rope when stacking on the stand?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

rhino_81 said:


> Yeah the prussic knot kinda was a hassle to me. But i like that it works great for when i wrap it back up to put it on the stand to pack it out.
> 
> What do you do to hold the rope when stacking on the stand?


Its so simple its crazy. I wrap the rope around the bottom of the stick, then around the top, then around the versa and pull tight. It actually pinches (between the versa and end of rope) when in the versa and stays pretty secure. Let me know if u need a video or pics. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda what i do with the muddy sticks I use the fold up steps on bottom to hold it.

Thanks!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

chasemukluk said:


> Its so simple its crazy. I wrap the rope around the bottom of the stick, then around the top, then around the versa and pull tight. It actually pinches (between the versa and end of rope) when in the versa and stays pretty secure. Let me know if u need a video or pics.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Post a video... thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

yoda4x4 said:


> Post a video... thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Here you go. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr6A-DZllH0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> Its so simple its crazy. I wrap the rope around the bottom of the stick, then around the top, then around the versa and pull tight. It actually pinches (between the versa and end of rope) when in the versa and stays pretty secure. Let me know if u need a video or pics.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Exact same way I Do it here is a pic


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the video got to love the K.i.s.s. aspect there.


Here what mine looks like from the tree top and on my stand.

I have 10' rope right now but plan to trim it down a bit was thing 8' which should cover just about any tree i would use. May rethink the red rope too but it was the only color locally available when i purchased it. Cheaper than buyin the muddy safe line and i didnt have to cut it they did it for me. Which i still gonna have to cut it if i want it shorter.

Rock climbing store suggested either an old knife or razor blade held with piers o'course then use a micro torch to heat it up to make a clean cut. 










Really have to thank you guys again for comimg up with such a simple way to replace the cam buckle strap


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

rhino_81 said:


> Thanks for the video got to love the K.i.s.s. aspect there.
> 
> 
> Here what mine looks like from the tree top and on my stand.
> ...


How did you like the set up? No worries of clanking. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the setup by laying the sticks down flat its lower profile eliminated the feeling like i was gonna tip over backwards, walking thru thick stuff or under any thing getting hung up and allowed my backpack to be centered on the stand instead of off to one side. 

I use one of the rubber straps lonewolf sells to hold the steps together and another one to help hold them on the stand. I use the stand cam strap similar to the the way lonewolf recommends in there videos to hold everything together. 

Still lookin for maybe a better way to hold it together its hard to get the cam buckle as tight as i would like to but it works well for me. 

Only clanking i get is when i put the stick together for packing sometimes. I work really hard at not making any metal clanking noise. I do have a lite tinging when i walk with it more annoying than noise i would be to worried about. Not sure what it is i have shook the stand and cant repeat the noise. Its been a learning process to try an keep noise to a minimum when setting up on a tree and doing it quickly. Takes me about 10mins once at the tree. 

This rope idea for the sticks has made it even better and plan to sell my muddy stuff so i can get another lonewolf setup as a back up.

Once i get use to the ropes i believe it will be an unbeatable setup. Just have to decide if i like it with or with out the prussic knot and trim the rope down from the 10' length it is now.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok guys, here's an issue I just encountered. Got my Stealth Strips on 2 of my 4 sticks (milking er out for fun:wink and just for the heck of it, tried to stack them and found out they don't really stack anymore with the strips on. At least they certainly don't "clip" together like when they were naked. Not really cool on forcing them together either. I see a few of you'ns have them stacked with the strips on. Did you jam em down till they stuck together or did you trim a spot off the strips where they stack together? rhino? chase? mccop?


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

2 Ultras said:


> Ok guys, here's an issue I just encountered. Got my Stealth Strips on 2 of my 4 sticks (milking er out for fun:wink and just for the heck of it, tried to stack them and found out they don't really stack anymore with the strips on. At least they certainly don't "clip" together like when they were naked. Not really cool on forcing them together either. I see a few of you'ns have them stacked with the strips on. Did you jam em down till they stuck together or did you trim a spot off the strips where they stack together? rhino? chase? mccop?


I was wondering this as well


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Burn away the spot that they lock into.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just forced them together and it worked for me. I did punch the hole out for the versa button tho.
Doin that i eliminated the clanking when puttin them together and taking them apart. 

One could use a razor and trim out the contact points. Id rather not have any metal to metal contact an risk noise when setting up or taking down. 


Here are a few pic's


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

I got 7mm rope. Any reason one would need 8mm or 9mm over 7mm rope? Its climbing rated rope and was 41 cents an inch. The guy at the climbing store says he uses it to anchor on rock wall climbing. I would think it should work fine, but I'm just wondering why everyone is using 8 and 9mm.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks rhino, anybody else?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to REI and got 7mm camo accessory rope and made mine. Took the advice on here and made a bottom rope step from a summit safety belt cord. The 7mm is plenty strong with a break strength over 2000lbs and it is very easy to tie. 30' rope for $13 so it was very reasonable. Thanks for all the helpful info.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

All set


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice job. I like the color of that rope too!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Do a search under REI website for 7mm desert camo accessory rope and you'll see it. It comes 30' for $13 and they ship it free. I just went to the store and got it. Can't beat it. Cheaper than muddy , a little lower profile, plenty safe and camo I case you find a good spot and leave them in the woods for a few nights.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

rhino_81 said:


> I love the setup by laying the sticks down flat its lower profile eliminated the feeling like i was gonna tip over backwards, walking thru thick stuff or under any thing getting hung up and allowed my backpack to be centered on the stand instead of off to one side.
> 
> I use one of the rubber straps lonewolf sells to hold the steps together and another one to help hold them on the stand. I use the stand cam strap similar to the the way lonewolf recommends in there videos to hold everything together.
> 
> ...


I lay mine flat most of the time since like you said it is more compact. For some reason I did the oem stack job this time lol. Either way is fine but flat bring the center of gravity closer to you.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> Do a search under REI website for 7mm desert camo accessory rope and you'll see it. It comes 30' for $13 and they ship it free. I just went to the store and got it. Can't beat it. Cheaper than muddy , a little lower profile, plenty safe and camo I case you find a good spot and leave them in the woods for a few nights.


Thanks, just ordered. The seven foot sample I got from the climbing store was black, blue, and green. Desert camo is a much better color.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

2 Ultras said:


> Thanks rhino, anybody else?


Welcome


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got what was available at the local rock climbing store. Which happened to be 8mm in red color. May rethink the red later for i do sometimes leave the stand and at least one or two sticks out over night to make it quicker to get into. That red really shines out a bit i dont really like to fact it would draw attention to my stand.

I have been look to see if i can dye it to a darker color its not so easy to see on a tree.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Sparrowhawk said:


> I got 7mm rope. Any reason one would need 8mm or 9mm over 7mm rope? Its climbing rated rope and was 41 cents an inch. The guy at the climbing store says he uses it to anchor on rock wall climbing. I would think it should work fine, but I'm just wondering why everyone is using 8 and 9mm.


I think most are using 8mm and 9mm because that is close to what Muddy uses for the safety lines. 

I didn't go smaller than 8mm because I wasn't sure how easy 7mm would untie with one hand. I also wanted to use a little bigger rope because I wasn't sure if I was going to use the prussic knot style and didn't want to go too small with my prussic rope as it should be about half the size I think. Last reason is (this one I just thought of) when packing up the sticks and wrapping around the versa button it sticks better there. I suppose the 7mm may do this as well. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bhmsupra (Nov 20, 2013)

Subscribed for later


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

chasemukluk said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr6A-DZllH0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


That's slick. You guys are really making want to do this.

David

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I put 2 short bolts through the platform to attach the strap to, to hold the sticks on. I tried the other methods, like LWs and I could never get it tight. Using this method I can get it super tight and it's fast and easy. I could post a pic or 2 when I get home tonight. I believe it is the best method.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

IAHNTR said:


> I put 2 short bolts through the platform to attach the strap to, to hold the sticks on. I tried the other methods, like LWs and I could never get it tight. Using this method I can get it super tight and it's fast and easy. I could post a pic or 2 when I get home tonight. I believe it is the best method.


Please do


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

marked


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

IAHNTR said:


> I put 2 short bolts through the platform to attach the strap to, to hold the sticks on. I tried the other methods, like LWs and I could never get it tight. Using this method I can get it super tight and it's fast and easy. I could post a pic or 2 when I get home tonight. I believe it is the best method.


I was think about gettin two versa button to place on each side of stand to use when i strap it down.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

rhino_81 said:


> I was think about gettin two versa button to place on each side of stand to use when i strap it down.


Could definitely do that. It would totally work. I personally wouldn't want anything sticking out off the sides of the stand. Personal preference I guess. I will post some pics of my setup tonight.


----------



## nbcrawfo (Jan 29, 2013)

tagged for later


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bought the 30' of 7mm rope from REI. Awesome find!

However, I've decided to go with the new 32" Muddy hunter sticks instead of the Lone Wolf. I'm using the same rope conversion discussed in this thread, I just now have a double step. The weight between sticks is negligible.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is how I attach my sticks to my Alpha. I use the Game Plan Gear Leach pack and can strap my extra clothes under the strap that hold the sticks on or under the Leach pack. Putting the strap on the 2 bolts that I added is easy, fast and holds everything very tight. I tried the LW way and didn't like having to pick up the stand to wrap it around. Seems like the leaves are always loud and crunchy.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Marked


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

IAHNTR said:


> Here is how I attach my sticks to my Alpha. I use the Game Plan Gear Leach pack and can strap my extra clothes under the strap that hold the sticks on or under the Leach pack. Putting the strap on the 2 bolts that I added is easy, fast and holds everything very tight. I tried the LW way and didn't like having to pick up the stand to wrap it around. Seems like the leaves are always loud and crunchy.
> View attachment 1816102
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! It got me to thinking today so i tried a new way to strap it down. Seemed to get things a lot tight than before.


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone used an eye splice instead of a figure 8 or other knot where the rope first attaches to the versa button?

I trust my life to an eye splice when using a splittail and blakes hitch when climbing for work. I sometimes use a splittail and blakes to attach to my lifeline in the stand. The only reason I can see to not use it for the sticks is that I would have to tie the eye splice myself.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I tied a bowline knot and it worked just as good and gave me an extra 2-3" of rope.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I used the ropes on my LW sticks when I had them. But I like the buckle strap better. I sold my LW sticks. And now use the Muddy Hunter sticks.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is how I tied my my fixed loop around the versa button. Considered the king of knots and easy to undo under load if need be.


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

alfabuck said:


> I tied a bowline knot and it worked just as good and gave me an extra 2-3" of rope.


I used the same knot as well.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

We'll tonight was my maiden voyage with the rope setup. It is awesome!!! I was skeptical but it was way easier and quieter. I am never ever using straps again and the 7mm rope works great. It works so good that on the bottom stick I tied a single overhand knot and when I stepped on the stick it never moved. It locks in awesome and untied with no problem. I'm ordering another 30' length of the camo 7mm rope for my extra 2 sticks I have. Anybody try the rope on their stand?


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I'll be going tomorrow


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm just thinking of an eye splice instead of a knot because it would reduce bulk. I'll do it if I can find someone locally who does it relatively inexpensively. Otherwise,bowline.

I'm an arborist and use the bowline daily. It IS "the king of knots".

I see mention of using the soldering iron rope cutter or tinfoil,or whatever to neatly finish cuts. I use a flimsy old cheap "table" knife and heat a spot on the blade with a propane torch. I cut the rope when it's almost red hot. 

Also,someone posted a pic of how he attaches his sticks to his LW stand with straps very similar to the strap LW supplies with the sticks to keep them together. Plastic clips on the ends....That's exactly what I do and there's no movement,no noise in transport. Rock solid....he also has the 'Hunt Comfort' seat on his stand and that may offer a bit more...absorbency?... to the connection. You can get the straps really tight....After a few dozen hunts I added the tiniest bit of reflective tape to the plastic buckles. It made a world of difference when packing up in the dark.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Last night I was able to get 17 1/2 feet to the bottom of my stand. That's with 4 sticks at 32" each. Not bad considering I'm 5'4" tall. Love the ropes. I do hear a squeaking sound from the ropes. Should I be concerned?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

That might be the type rope you have. Mine don't squeak at all. Maybe wrap hockey tape around the stick where the rope contacts. It is probably the rope rubbing the stick. Also I brought the sticks out for their second hunt last night and connected on an awesome old nj buck. 22" wide 8 pt.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> That might be the type rope you have. Mine don't squeak at all. Maybe wrap hockey tape around the stick where the rope contacts. It is probably the rope rubbing the stick. Also I brought the sticks out for their second hunt last night and connected on an awesome old nj buck. 22" wide 8 pt.


Sweet buck


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice alfabuck. Looks like an old timer deer.:thumbs_up Thanks for posting pics of your climbing sticks as well. Just finished application of my stealth strips tonight and waiting on my rope.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

alfabuck said:


> That might be the type rope you have. Mine don't squeak at all. Maybe wrap hockey tape around the stick where the rope contacts. It is probably the rope rubbing the stick. Also I brought the sticks out for their second hunt last night and connected on an awesome old nj buck. 22" wide 8 pt.


Man thats a great old timer buck there alfabuck!


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

Tag


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm very happy with him and really love using these sticks. I literally walked in and setup with my back to a bedding area that is a wall of thick nasty brush , briars and small trees and it's only 150 yds across. It was so quiet you could hear a pin drop and I managed to setup and kill this buck coming out of his bed an hour and a half later. Did I say silent. I'm stoked about my setup.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got the new Muddy Hunter 32" sticks and really like them so far. They pack easier and more quiet than the lone wolf due to the dual non-folding step. They are a tad heavier but the weight is worth it for the stability and ease of packing. I used the same ropes from my Lone wolf sticks to do the conversion.

The design of the Muddy also just seems more stable. I was getting some indentation on the underside of the lone wolf steps where it sits on the Allen screw head. (I only weigh 200 lbs.) This was causing the step to sag a bit. Also the nylon washers on the steps could be very squeaky while flipping them in extremely cold weather.

Weight difference:
4 Lone Wolf sticks-11 lbs
4 Muddy sticks- 13 lbs


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

Are you guys who are choosing other ropes considering elongation percentage in your selections? It seems to me you'd want very low elongation so the stick doesn't sag as you step on it and spring back up when you step off.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Byron said:


> Are you guys who are choosing other ropes considering elongation percentage in your selections? It seems to me you'd want very low elongation so the stick doesn't sag as you step on it and spring back up when you step off.


For the length of rope being used and the force being applied, I don't think it makes a huge difference.

David

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

If you do some rough calculations, you may be surprised.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Byron said:


> If you do some rough calculations, you may be surprised.


If you know the answer to the question, why ask it? There are several links in this thread to rope that people are using with no complaints, or elongation, or stretch. I should say minimal stretch.


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

Some have complained of the rope system not holding the stick as tight to the tree as the straps, and I'm wondering if perhaps this may be why. I'm seeking empirical evidence from those who've tried it.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

This works just fine. Won't go back to straps.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Byron said:


> Some have complained of the rope system not holding the stick as tight to the tree as the straps, and I'm wondering if perhaps this may be why. I'm seeking empirical evidence from those who've tried it.


I don't think it holds as tight either it sags more than the straps do but the ease of packing and quietness is what I wanted plus I can easily compensate for the sag.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

jhicks54 said:


> Just got the new Muddy Hunter 32" sticks and really like them so far. They pack easier and more quiet than the lone wolf due to the dual non-folding step. They are a tad heavier but the weight is worth it for the stability and ease of packing. I used the same ropes from my Lone wolf sticks to do the conversion.
> 
> The design of the Muddy also just seems more stable. I was getting some indentation on the underside of the lone wolf steps where it sits on the Allen screw head. (I only weigh 200 lbs.) This was causing the step to sag a bit. Also the nylon washers on the steps could be very squeaky while flipping them in extremely cold weather.
> 
> ...


Any pics and its that weight for the muddy sticks with rope or buckles


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I used both and the lone wolf setup is twice as easy and actually safer IMO than the muddy design which I almost fell when the cleat failed. I wrap my rope around the versa button and can get away with a single overhand knot if I want to with no sag stretch or slippage. I can literally set a stand up and be sitting in it in 10 minutes and same with brake down with zero noise. Used every available setup and combination and so far this is the top of the food chain silent and fast setup.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Forgot to mention I weigh 220 lbs.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

alfabuck said:


> I used both and the lone wolf setup is twice as easy and actually safer IMO than the muddy design which I almost fell when the cleat failed. I wrap my rope around the versa button and can get away with a single overhand knot if I want to with no sag stretch or slippage. I can literally set a stand up and be sitting in it in 10 minutes and same with brake down with zero noise. Used every available setup and combination and so far this is the top of the food chain silent and fast setup.



You're confused about the Muddy models. See my picture.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are the Muddy Hunter 32" sticks. As you can see, they have a versa button and a fixed dual-step. The weight of these 4 sticks is about 2 lbs more than 4 Lone Wolf sticks and the cost was $165 shipped for 4 of them. Ordered directly from Muddy. To each his own. They are much better in my opinion.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Not confused about the ones I had where the cam lock springs broke. After that they recalled them. I went with lone wolf after that.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I see they made them like the lone wolfs now.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

They look nice too


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

The lone wolf could be hard to pack at the end of my hunt. Something about lining up the tip of the versa button with the hole all while having the tree bracket set right.....the Muddy sticks line up quicker, easier, and much more quiet. I was hesitant to try them, but laugh at myself now for not trying them sooner. Thankfully a guy I hunt with had a set and I was able to see them in person first.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah they are different than the old ones. They look nice.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

More pictures. Notice how the step attaches to the stick. Awesome design. There's no sag or "play". The back of the step has a groove that lays perfectly on the stick and then the step is held secure by a bolt/washer/locking-nut. 

I get the advantage of having a single folding step on the Lone Wolf. Slightly slimmer profile and a few ounces saved.

The profile thing? The steps on the Muddy sticks don't extend much past the tree bracket on the back anyway. Therefore, no big deal. Now, something to consider is that 4 Muddy sticks stack 2-3" higher than 4 Lone Wolf. Might be a big deal if packed on a lock-on. I use mine with a saddle so no big deal.

The weight? I get it. Two pounds can be a big deal on a long hike. But, to me the extra security from the design of the dual-step was well worth it and I don't notice the 2 lbs at all.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

alfabuck said:


> Not confused about the ones I had where the cam lock springs broke. After that they recalled them. I went with lone wolf after that.


I only meant you were confused about the model I was referring to. I had the 20" Muddy sticks with cam lock as well and sold those to use the lone wolf (I mentioned that at the very beginning of the thread). However, once I saw these new Muddy sticks in person I was impressed.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah they look awesome I never saw those ones.Pretty cool design. Good luck with them.


----------



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is what my sticks look like with the rope and camo tape...


----------



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey yaall,what does your entire LW setup weigh?details of what's attached on your setup please


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

mandrroofing said:


> Hey yaall,what does your entire LW setup weigh?details of what's attached on your setup please


I weighed mine this year. 26.5lbs. AlphaII, 4 sticks (with buckles when I weighed), Hunt Comfort seat, Molle shoulder straps only.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Finally got my sticks done! Thanks guys for sharing your ideas and pictures.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Been following this thread. The Muddy rope trick seemed like a good idea so I decided to try it.

Instead of using a Muddy rope, I used a set of constriction ropes (UCRs) I bought a few years ago on here. While they may have worked for some I found them to be a PITA to use in the field. They have been laying in a bag since then. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=723513&highlight=ucr's

I cut off the short end loop and used these just like the Muddy rope. Hunted with them yesterday. Quiet and pretty quick...more practice will help with speed. Since these ropes are smaller in diameter than the Muddy rope they were a bit difficult to get untied with cold, glove covered hands. But I'll work on that...LOL.

Thanks for the idea...


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Anybody purchase the new LW ladder sticks? Never had much luck with ladders that stacked together..always made noise for me or didn't adapt well to the base of the tree. Willing to listen though!


----------



## MIBuckmagnet (Feb 17, 2008)

Tagged for later


----------



## Danster (Sep 27, 2009)

Marked


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

I just did this mod and added the silent strips to my new 4-piece Lone Wolf climbing sticks. Absolutely amazing and easy to setup and take off!!! Thanks for the many tips and diy's!!


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Marked


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Can you attach the lone wolf stand with the same setup as you use on the sticks instead of the cam buckle?


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

I believe people have, but you better make sure the rope you're using is rated for it. It would be the same type of system as the Muddy Bloodsport stand. I don't plan on removing the straps on my stand though.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

AWESOME thread with some great idea's!!! Thanks all......


----------



## Marine4life (Mar 21, 2014)

Not sure about a stand. This may have been already mentioned somewhere in this thread but this works great for regular climbing sticks. You simply slide the figure 8 loop over a step, go around the tree and tie the not on the step opposite the one used for the figure 8 loop.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll be rigging up my LW sticks and hang ons with the prussic knot style.. Awesome idea. Done with the clanking buckles!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

DeathF.above said:


> I'll be rigging up my LW sticks and hang ons with the prussic knot style.. Awesome idea. Done with the clanking buckles!


In my personal opinion, I liked just using the rope better. It was faster and easier for me.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

chasemukluk said:


> In my personal opinion, I liked just using the rope better. It was faster and easier for me.


Yea I gotcha.. It's a horse a piece as far as I'm concerned. I just like prussics. I always wear a lineman's belt anyway when I'm hanging so i have both hands free anyway.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

DeathF.above said:


> Yea I gotcha.. It's a horse a piece as far as I'm concerned. I just like prussics. I always wear a lineman's belt anyway when I'm hanging so i have both hands free anyway.


True. I also use a linesman belt and built some with prussic knots, I just ended up preferring non prussic. Happy hunting!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

just a thought ive got a a few of these at home why wouldn't these work? thoughts?
http://www.jacksrbetter.com/shop/hammock-suspension-lines-whoopie-slings/


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Is everybody doing this modification cutting their rope at 7' 5" ? How big of a tree will that length go around ? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking of tryin this method. Also, which rope size works better the 8mm or 7mm ?


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

chesnut oak said:


> Is everybody doing this modification cutting their rope at 7' 5" ? How big of a tree will that length go around ? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking of tryin this method. Also, which rope size works better the 8mm or 7mm ?


Anybody ?


----------



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

I am not sure about that. what I did was for my first stick that goes on a tree I cut the rope longer and every stick from there up the rope gets a little shorter and shorter as the tree doesn't neen as much rope as you go up the tree. That way you have plenty of room for those really wide trees at the bottom


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

chesnut oak said:


> Is everybody doing this modification cutting their rope at 7' 5" ? How big of a tree will that length go around ? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking of tryin this method. Also, which rope size works better the 8mm or 7mm ?


7 feet will fit around a pretty big tree....any bigger than that it's hard to reach around the tree anyway. So 7 1/2 ft is plenty.. Shouldn't matter between 8 or 7 mm either both will do the job.. If it makes you feel safer go with 8. Sure is nice without the buckles clanking around.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

My first one is 8' long and the rest are 7.5'. Only reason the first one is longer is because once I cut three sections out of the Muddy Safeline at 7.5'. I had 8' left after untying the knots at the end of the rope. They should be plenty big enough for most trees. Maybe not a huge Oak on the edge of a field or something like that though.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

7.5" cut total length may or may not be long enough. It depends on the knots you plan on using.

I am using amsteel I cut the rope to 8.5' sections if I recall correctly. I did a locking brummel splice with bury on one end and an end splice on the other just to keep the end looking nice and not a frayed mess. My total finished length is 6'-4-6" on all ropes. Giving me enough to make the knot around the stick when putting them up I can get around a 21-22" diameter tree.

If I ever redo it I will do the same thing but cut them into 10' sections.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> just a thought ive got a a few of these at home why wouldn't these work? thoughts?
> http://www.jacksrbetter.com/shop/hammock-suspension-lines-whoopie-slings/


anyone?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> anyone?


What is the working weight limit?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

well they are amsteel blue which is pretty tough stuff, its says strength rating of 1600lbs


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> well they are amsteel blue which is pretty tough stuff, its says strength rating of 1600lbs


That's not working weight and knots weaken it further.

Personally I would not take the chance...


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great idea !!!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> well they are amsteel blue which is pretty tough stuff, its says strength rating of 1600lbs


7/64 is very thin and would be a pain in the butt. I think working load is like 350lbs or some thing like that. I think knots will reduce that by half or something I don't know...

5/16" is the best size IMO. The Muddy rope is 9mm I think. But I tried 3/8" and it's just a bit to thick.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Marked


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

enkriss said:


> 7.5" cut total length may or may not be long enough. It depends on the knots you plan on using.
> 
> I am using amsteel I cut the rope to 8.5' sections if I recall correctly. I did a locking brummel splice with bury on one end and an end splice on the other just to keep the end looking nice and not a frayed mess. My total finished length is 6'-4-6" on all ropes. Giving me enough to make the knot around the stick when putting them up I can get around a 21-22" diameter tree.
> 
> ...


I was planning on using a Bowline knot. Should I cut them longer than 7' 5" if I'm using the Bowline knot ?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

chesnut oak said:


> I was planning on using a Bowline knot. Should I cut them longer than 7' 5" if I'm using the Bowline knot ?


How big of a diameter tree do you want to be able to go around?


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

This works for leverage sticks too, I used 7mm climbing rope cut at 7 ft and made my own diy versa buttons out of 1/4" x 1 1/2" grade 5 bolts 1/4"x1" nylon spacers, 1/4"x1 1/4" ss fender washers and nylon lock nuts, the rope system and knot is so simple that it's ridiculous, and they were no problem untying even after having myself at 260 on them, they work perfectly and fit nicely in my web


----------



## CobraAviTek (Sep 16, 2013)

I did this last night on my Field & Stream Cyclone climbing sticks. It worked out really well. I used the Muddy rope, cut to 7.5' and had one section that was longer due to untying the knots on the original safeline. I tried using the figure 8 not but it required way too much rope. I think it dropped me down to less than a 6 ft. rope by the time I was done (Might have been right at 6 ft.) I ended up going with a bowline knot that someone else suggested. It took less rope and looks like it'll be plenty strong. I'll try it out this evening if I get the chance. My sticks stack nicer now without that stupid buckle hanging on them. The only way to remove the strap from these was to remove the imitatation versa button and remove the metal bracket that held the strap. I'm happy without it came out and they are now silent.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey cobra, any advice on keeping the field and stream stick quiet? I did the same thing with the ropes. Only thing is the sticks seem kind of loud and clanky.


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Stealth strips


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I wrapped my lonewolf sticks with hockey tape. It really deadend the sound. Just get good hockey tape so it doesn't get super sticky.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Tagged for later....

Also, any suggestions as to how to make footpegs quiet (not squeek) in the rain/when wet? I use the top stick/foot pegs as a base platform (saddle hunting), and the squeak has caused me more than one deer while "pivoting" around them.....


----------



## CobraAviTek (Sep 16, 2013)

booone0 said:


> Hey cobra, any advice on keeping the field and stream stick quiet? I did the same thing with the ropes. Only thing is the sticks seem kind of loud and clanky.



I haven't had issues with the Field & Stream steps clanking. But I haven't used them out in the field yet. I just bought them a couple of weeks ago. I tried them on the tree last night with the rope and wow, they are rock solid. My top step was at about 13 ft. using only three sticks. Thankfully I bought two boxes so I have three more if I need them. It'll take some practice with them. If they do clank, I'd probably say you could use that Gorilla camo duct tape they sell. Another guy on here used it and he said it worked well. I did remove the buckle straps that they had on them for packing and just elected to go with a lashing cam buckle strap in the middle. They've been quiet while carrying by using that set up. 

I have a question for you experienced guys. I've never used a set up like this. Once I'm done setting up the steps, should I still be using a lineman's strap or shoud I somehow use a tree strap, while climbing up and down the steps? I've seen some guys not strap up at all while climbing once the steps are on the tree and then hook up to the tree strap when they get to the stand.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

CobraAviTek said:


> I haven't had issues with the Field & Stream steps clanking. But I haven't used them out in the field yet. I just bought them a couple of weeks ago. I tried them on the tree last night with the rope and wow, they are rock solid. My top step was at about 13 ft. using only three sticks. Thankfully I bought two boxes so I have three more if I need them. It'll take some practice with them. If they do clank, I'd probably say you could use that Gorilla camo duct tape they sell. Another guy on here used it and he said it worked well. I did remove the buckle straps that they had on them for packing and just elected to go with a lashing cam buckle strap in the middle. They've been quiet while carrying by using that set up.
> 
> I have a question for you experienced guys. I've never used a set up like this. Once I'm done setting up the steps, should I still be using a lineman's strap or shoud I somehow use a tree strap, while climbing up and down the steps? I've seen some guys not strap up at all while climbing once the steps are on the tree and then hook up to the tree strap when they get to the stand.


I use my linesmen rope until I get my stand hung. Then, tie into the tree with my tree strap, disconnect linesmen rope and step into stand.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't really use sticks unless I am packing in and out. I use the linemans harness putting them up.

If you are going to leave them in the tree I suggest a lifeline.


----------



## CobraAviTek (Sep 16, 2013)

That's what I always thought. I pack them in and out, or I plan to. The guy I saw doing it, put them up, then unstrapped from the tree while at the top and never strapped in again. I assume he does once he's in the stand. I won't be leaving these in yet. When I have enough to get the muddy hunters or the LW sticks I probably will leave these out at a fixed location. After all, they were only $59 per set of 3. If I camo them up, and since I'm on private land, doubt they'd ever be seen.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Sometimes I will leave my linesmen belt on until I get into the stand. Then use my treestrap after I get into the stand. Really depends on branches and if I can get in with my linesmen belt.


----------



## CobraAviTek (Sep 16, 2013)

What do you do if you come across a branch on the way up? Simply hug the tree, unhook the linesman's belt, go over the branch, then hook in above the branch? I ran into this yesterday while trying out my climbing sticks. This is it, I won't hijack this thread anymore, just some questions I had being new to this type of stand.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

CobraAviTek said:


> What do you do if you come across a branch on the way up? Simply hug the tree, unhook the linesman's belt, go over the branch, then hook in above the branch? I ran into this yesterday while trying out my climbing sticks. This is it, I won't hijack this thread anymore, just some questions I had being new to this type of stand.


2 linemans harnesses. When that happens connect the other one above the branch then disconnect the other


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

enkriss said:


> 2 linemans harnesses. When that happens connect the other one above the branch then disconnect the other


Yup, or be extra careful going over the branch. I only have one linesmen rope, so I carefully go over or around.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

chasemukluk said:


> I use my linesmen rope until I get my stand hung. Then, tie into the tree with my tree strap, disconnect linesmen rope and step into stand.


Cobra, I did the same with the cyclone sticks. This is the method I use. I have an Aero hunter harness so if I need to go over a branch, I can use my tree strap when I unhook the lineman's belt.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Marked for later, think this would make my saddle setup even better


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

All the guys using ropes...would parachute cord work?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

pattersonj11 said:


> All the guys using ropes...would parachute cord work?


No idea. Why not just go buy some climbing rope? You can get it for like 50-60 cents per foot.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

twigzz88 said:


> Marked for later, think this would make my saddle setup even better


I hunt saddle. This thread here (I started last fall) might help too: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2102067
*Climbing to 17+ ft. w/2 Muddy Sticks!!!*


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> No idea. Why not just go buy some climbing rope? You can get it for like 50-60 cents per foot.


I've got hundreds of feet of cord. Climbing rope is an hour away if I were to go buy some. I don't hunt this way, just wondering if the stuff would work.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Marked


----------



## Mickermic (Aug 11, 2006)

Mark


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anybody know where you can buy 8mm rope in a colour similar to the muddy life line by the foot, I've looked everywhere lol. I like the 7 mm in dessert camo but I'm a fat basted at 270 lbs and I think the knot might be tough to untie in the late season .


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

f7 666 said:


> Does anybody know where you can buy 8mm rope in a colour similar to the muddy life line by the foot, I've looked everywhere lol. I like the 7 mm in dessert camo but I'm a fat basted at 270 lbs and I think the knot might be tough to untie in the late season .


REI maybe


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

pattersonj11 said:


> I've got hundreds of feet of cord. Climbing rope is an hour away if I were to go buy some. I don't hunt this way, just wondering if the stuff would work.


I wouldn't try that. I tried 7mm climbing rope and didn't like how it felt on the tree I can't imagine 550 cord. And plus I highly doubt the working load is rated high enough for that. I'd wait and get the climbing rope IMO


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I think 5/16" amsteel is about perfect.

I would try to keep it around 8mm


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

You can get 8mm accesory cord in black from karstsports they are having a little sale right now also. I have bought all of my rope from them so far


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

I use amsteel blue braid rope for sticks I think 5/16 and it works great I do do an eye splice to make the loop best setup I've found


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

JOG said:


> I use amsteel blue braid rope for sticks I think 5/16 and it works great I do do an eye splice to make the loop best setup I've found


I use a locking brummel splice and an end splice on the other end.


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry for not clarrifying and thanks to enkriss for using the right terminology but thats what I do also. Its important to do the right splice for safety!


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone try using 8mm rope with a 6mm prusic to attach to the versa button? Think this might save time tieing knots


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

z79outlaw said:


> Anyone try using 8mm rope with a 6mm prusic to attach to the versa button? Think this might save time tieing knots


You would need to get the distance from the prusik to the versa button just right so the knot didn't rub up against the tree.. I think that could make it slip. 

You could try it but tying two half hitches is really quick, and they're really easy to untie too.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

z79outlaw said:


> Anyone try using 8mm rope with a 6mm prusic to attach to the versa button? Think this might save time tieing knots


I thought the same thing until I tried using it without the prusik knot. It's really quite quick.

David


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

marked


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow. Can't believe this thread has received so much traffic! I actually switched to this rope and like it much better (plus it's cheaper):

http://m.rei.com/product/830949/pmi-7mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

mccoppinb here is a video about the inter tube trick.
http://vimeo.com/69851904


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

mccoppinb here is a video about the inter tube trick.
http://vimeo.com/69851904


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

jhicks54 said:


> Wow. Can't believe this thread has received so much traffic! I actually switched to this rope and like it much better (plus it's cheaper):
> 
> http://m.rei.com/product/830949/pmi-7mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


That's the exact rope I used. I cant remember exactly the cuts I made, but the bottom stick is a little longer than the other two. I had enough for 3 sticks. Might be able to make a 4th with that but at that price, I'd rather buy another package and err on the side of a longer rope!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Is anyone here sure on the measurement of the muddy rope? I measured it with a tape and my best guess is that it's either 9 or 10 mm rope. I called Muddy to ask and the 3 different people I talked with had no idea.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've always been told it's 9mm.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

jhicks54 said:


> Wow. Can't believe this thread has received so much traffic! I actually switched to this rope and like it much better (plus it's cheaper):
> 
> http://m.rei.com/product/830949/pmi-7mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


is this the rope for the prussic im assuming or main line, do have a link for the main line as well? Thanks


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

lakertown24 said:


> is this the rope for the prussic im assuming or main line, do have a link for the main line as well? Thanks


I use this as the mainline, as 7mm seems to be plenty.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

jhicks54 said:


> I've always been told it's 9mm.


It definitely could be 9mm. I couldn't believe that the customer service people at Muddy couldn't tell me for sure. I measured it and I would have guessed it was 9 or 10mm. It's tough to say for sure on an eyeball measurement and 1mm is tiny.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I just tried this last night with one of my sticks w the 7mm rope and it worked pretty slick!


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Might have to look into doing this myself... we will see though, just got my sticks and am gonna see how the cam buckle works out for me!

For anyone interested, you can buy muddy climbing stick rope in a 4pk for $20 through their website, that way you know you're getting the right stuff I suppose!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

jjv101 said:


> Might have to look into doing this myself... we will see though, just got my sticks and am gonna see how the cam buckle works out for me!
> 
> For anyone interested, you can buy muddy climbing stick rope in a 4pk for $20 through their website, that way you know you're getting the right stuff I suppose!


They (Muddy) has used different diameter ropes in the past. The first sets I bough years ago when they first came out had thicker rope. I actually preferred the thicker rope. (It sat tighter in the cams.)


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

jhicks54 said:


> Wow. Can't believe this thread has received so much traffic! I actually switched to this rope and like it much better (plus it's cheaper):
> 
> http://m.rei.com/product/830949/pmi-7mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


 Can someone please post link for a good prussic cord that would work with this main line. Thanks!


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

lakertown24 said:


> Can someone please post link for a good prussic cord that would work with this main line. Thanks!


If you're using 7mm as the mainline, then 5mm or 5.5mm would be the correct size to make prussic knots. The cord should be 70-80% of the size of the mainline, so divide the cord size by the mainline size. (NOTE: In my opinion, I would not go any smaller than 6mm for a life support prussic. But, for this application 5mm should be plenty of strength.) Try these:

By the foot:
http://m.rei.com/product/716224/pmi-accessory-cord-5mm

30 feet:
http://m.rei.com/product/830917/pmi-5mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Jhicks54


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

Marked


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> Can someone please post link for a good prussic cord that would work with this main line. Thanks!


What would be the advantage to going with prussics?

I use amsteel for my sticks and have a safety harness that uses prussic for the tree strap and the prussic is kind of a pia.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

enkriss said:


> What would be the advantage to going with prussics?
> 
> I use amsteel for my sticks and have a safety harness that uses prussic for the tree strap and the prussic is kind of a pia.


I wouldn't use a prussic on this setup. The hitch knot is so easy to tie/untie, and doesn't require any extra bulk.


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

marked


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

For the application, I am thinking one could use just about any nylon rope and be just fine. It would knot good and tight. These are only static loads and not like it takes much to hold the sticks in place. A lot of the weight is actually supported by the tree grippers on the sticks. I'm no expert but just my $0.02. But i'm sure it is not too much extra for some actual accessory rope.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

nflook765 said:


> For the application, I am thinking one could use just about any nylon rope and be just fine. It would knot good and tight. These are only static loads and not like it takes much to hold the sticks in place. A lot of the weight is actually supported by the tree grippers on the sticks. I'm no expert but just my $0.02. But i'm sure it is not too much extra for some actual accessory rope.


I'd stick to static rope.... and as a side note, you want those knots to be easily removable...not tight. Your weight should be held by the friction of being behind the eye and wrapped on the button...not the knot.


----------



## JWM1988 (Feb 27, 2012)

Markin for later


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I just did this to my lone wolf sticks and it works great! It's not quite as locked down as with the factory strap, but it's plenty strong and way faster and quieter. I love it!


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> I'd stick to static rope.... and as a side note, you want those knots to be easily removable...not tight. Your weight should be held by the friction of being behind the eye and wrapped on the button...not the knot.


Exactly right. In the picture below, if you bring the rope back to the right and pull snug, the stick should easily be able stay in place on its own. The hitch is merely to keep the rope from slipping. I never have any trouble untying my knots


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup just like jhicks says. I was surprised how well the knots held, yet were easy to untie. If you have trouble, lift the stick up. It removes tension and everything is really easy to untie. The half hitch ties and unties quickly.


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

I wrapped my sticks w/ this. 
https://www.mcnett.com/tactical/camoform#19550

It works great!


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Finally found me some rope. So, what's the perfect length to cut the rope for each stick ??


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone want to trade ropes for straps? I have 5 ropes I have only used for about a half season. I think I want to go back to straps.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

chasemukluk said:


> Anyone want to trade ropes for straps? I have 5 ropes I have only used for about a half season. I think I want to go back to straps.


I'd possibly trade you...Pm sent


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

May have to give this a try


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)

To me, it took longer to tie all the nots than it did to just use the supplies straps. I went back to the straps and covered my buckles with bicycle inter tube. Great idea though.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I had issue with fighting the straps gettin them tight enough not to slip. Plus even with the bicycle innertube they still would bang and clang. 

The rope solved those issues. I felt that it made it faster as long as I got a good bite with the stick and didn't have to readjust it.

Sure like the less is more with the rope system. But it's not a one size fits all so to each there own.

I use the k.i.s.s opt no prussic knots used.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> I had issue with fighting the straps gettin them tight enough not to slip. Plus even with the bicycle innertube they still would bang and clang.
> 
> The rope solved those issues. I felt that it made it faster as long as I got a good bite with the stick and didn't have to readjust it.
> 
> ...


Awesome! What size rope is that? I'm thinking of trying 5mm.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jhicks54 said:


> Awesome! What size rope is that? I'm thinking of trying 5mm.


Mine is 7mm and I really wouldn't mind having 8. I definitely wouldn't go smaller as it makes your knots cinch and you really need the friction of the tag end being pinched behind the eyelet.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Mine is 7mm and I really wouldn't mind having 8. I definitely wouldn't go smaller as it makes your knots cinch and you really need the friction of the tag end being pinched behind the eyelet.


Yeah, good call. I was thinking of smaller rope, because I usually take the rope off the sticks and stash them in my fanny pack. This makes the sticks unbelievably easy to pack/stack. But, I definitely don't want knots I can't untie.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it's 8mm but I don't remember for sure. Would rather have got a more drab color than bright red but that was all the rock climbing store had at the time I bought it.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the 7mm and it worked just fine for my sticks, really is nice and quiet and easy to unknot


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, 7mm is also what I currently use and it seems to be fine. Just thinking of how minimalist I could possibly be....(which is why I like tree saddles too)


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I use 5/16 amsteel. 

I have a buried locking brummel for the eye and a basic end splice on the other end. Gives it a little weight to throw around the tree easier and does not fray. Clean and simple.

This is the knot I use. I can take the knot apart one handed with the amsteel. Probably don't even need the knot. The 5/16 amsteel locks pretty tight under the versa button.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go this route for my sticks


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I use 5/16 amsteel.
> 
> I have a buried locking brummel for the eye and a basic end splice on the other end. Gives it a little weight to throw around the tree easier and does not fray. Clean and simple.
> 
> ...



What made you go with amsteel rope instead of static climbing rope?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

rhino_81 said:


> What made you go with amsteel rope instead of static climbing rope?


Main reason is amsteel does not stretch. In this application you will get a lot less pull down on the stick with amsteel.

Amsteel also does not retain water, is lighter, stronger and easier to splice.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got a 30 ft muddy life line for 29.99 ... Put them on the sticks and ready to go!!


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

enkriss said:


> Main reason is amsteel does not stretch. In this application you will get a lot less pull down on the stick with amsteel.
> 
> Amsteel also does not retain water, is lighter, stronger and easier to splice.


Interested to hear where you find such product and what it costs? Never heard of amsteel before


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Enkriss,
Never thought bout the winch rope being good for this application. 

Found it for 1.88 a foot 5/16 green at amsteelblue tho 12,300lbs of breaking strength maybe be a bit over kill haha! That bout what you gave?

May be what I use on my new stand and sticks I'm gettin.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

rhino_81 said:


> That bout what you *gave*?


When did we start using "gave" instead of "paid"? I thought that was a British thing


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

enkriss said:


> I use 5/16 amsteel.
> 
> I have a buried locking brummel for the eye and a basic end splice on the other end. Gives it a little weight to throw around the tree easier and does not fray. Clean and simple.
> 
> ...


I did mine the same way and they turned out great. This will be my second season using the ropes and I like them much better than the straps. The ropes and the stealth strips really quieted everything down a lot, saved some weight, and my hands don't get as cold setting sticks because you're not touching the bare metal.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

BringEmNorth said:


> I did mine the same way and they turned out great. This will be my second season using the ropes and I like them much better than the straps. The ropes and the stealth strips really quieted everything down a lot, saved some weight, and my hands don't get as cold setting sticks because you're not touching the bare metal.
> 
> View attachment 2061388


How are those loops made? I know nothing about amsteel and how it works but looks like quality stuff!
Thinking of doing this to my sticks this week or next week, going to go with am steel or 8mm rope but those loops on the amsteel look really clean!


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

jjv101 said:


> How are those loops made? I know nothing about amsteel and how it works but looks like quality stuff!
> Thinking of doing this to my sticks this week or next week, going to go with am steel or 8mm rope but those loops on the amsteel look really clean!


I used this video but there are others out there.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well that video was confusing as heck! Maybe I'll just stick with slmd 7mm or 8mm static rope haha


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jjv101 said:


> Well that video was confusing as heck! Maybe I'll just stick with slmd 7mm or 8mm static rope haha


Do some research on a locking brummel splice.

You want to bury the end. Just make sure you give it a nice long taper.

If you don't have fids you can tape a ball point pen to the end it should work just fine.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

shinobi3 said:


> Just got a 30 ft muddy life line for 29.99 ... Put them on the sticks and ready to go!!


Check Amazon next time......$25.91


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Excellent solution to a non-existent problem! Just giving you a hard time. I'm all about experimenting and "fiddling" with perfectly functional products to "improve" them. FWIW, climbing rope can often be found on sale on the internet, ordered by the foot. If you know what your doing, you can get better quality for lesser price than the rope that comes with commercial tree stand products


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I bought mine locally at an outdoor shop for about .60¢ per foot. 

I went back today and bought some more stuff....static line for anchor straps and lineman's belts, prussic material, biners, etc. I've gotten addicted to playing with this stuff


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

The 7mm accessory rope I linked from REI is $0.33/foot and works great for me.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

jhicks54 said:


> The 7mm accessory rope I linked from REI is $0.33/foot and works great for me.


Any real difference between 7mm and 8mm ??


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

NYSBowman said:


> When did we start using "gave" instead of "paid"? I thought that was a British thing


I don't know bout it being a British thing cause I sure ain't British haha. I've been using that for a long time here in OKla. Maybe it's from a former life haha!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

BringEmNorth said:


> I used this video but there are others out there.


Good video just need those handy dandy tools and rope


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

rhino_81 said:


> Good video just need those handy dandy tools and rope


Just put some electrical tape on the end of the rope then take apart a ballpoint pen and use that for the fid tool. No need to buy a fid.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

BringEmNorth said:


> Just put some electrical tape on the end of the rope then take apart a ballpoint pen and use that for the fid tool. No need to buy a fid.


But I want a fid tool to play with! JK


Need to order some rope and hope it comes bout the same time as my new stand and sticks do. Plus I can replace the ones on the current setup.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

MGB said:


> Excellent solution to a non-existent problem! Just giving you a hard time. I'm all about experimenting and "fiddling" with perfectly functional products to "improve" them. FWIW, climbing rope can often be found on sale on the internet, ordered by the foot. If you know what your doing, you can get better quality for lesser price than the rope that comes with commercial tree stand products


Have you tried it?


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

jjv101 said:


> Any real difference between 7mm and 8mm ??


About 1mm.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

booone0 said:


> About 1mm.


Okay I deserved that one!
I was talking about the strength/stability of the rope, tightness around the versa button and easy of tying/untying the nots


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

rhino_81 said:


> But I want a fid tool to play with! JK
> 
> 
> Need to order some rope and hope it comes bout the same time as my new stand and sticks do. Plus I can replace the ones on the current setup.
> ...



Ha! I know what you mean. I have sudden impulse buys with archery and tools too. Check marine shops or 4x4 shops for the amsteel. Most of the marine places have blue and grey but the 4x4 shops usually have different colors. I just waited for it to go on sale and snatched it up. Forget where I bought it. If I think of it I'll let you know.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good idea on using the rope for silence. I've been doing this for several years but at the end of the rope have a stopper knot for safety, just in case your initial tie-off knot slips, the stopper knot should catch the loop to prevent you from sliding down the tree.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

strikerII said:


> Good idea on using the rope for silence. I've been doing this for several years but at the end of the rope have a stopper knot for safety, just in case your initial tie-off knot slips, the stopper knot should catch the loop to prevent you from sliding down the tree.


That probable helps to double as having a little extra wait to swing the rope around those bigger trees too huh?
Thinking of ordering the 7mm rope from REI tonight


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

BringEmNorth said:


> Ha! I know what you mean. I have sudden impulse buys with archery and tools too. Check marine shops or 4x4 shops for the amsteel. Most of the marine places have blue and grey but the 4x4 shops usually have different colors. I just waited for it to go on sale and snatched it up. Forget where I bought it. If I think of it I'll let you know.



Yeah I have to watch myself or I would have all kinds of tools that Id use one time. It's worse now that the ol'lady left I don't have anyone to answer too haha! Tho making my own tool outta of what I have round the house is way more my style. 

So far online I have found it for 1.88$ foot in green, grey or blk. Deftly higher than the climbing rope I got. if I go this route I have to double the order cause I have a another stand in the way. 

May have to check out some marine stores to see if I can find it on sale locally.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

rhino_81 said:


> Yeah I have to watch myself or I would have all kinds of tools that Id use one time. It's worse now that the ol'lady left I don't have anyone to answer too haha! Tho making my own tool outta of what I have round the house is way more my style.
> 
> So far online I have found it for 1.88$ foot in green, grey or blk. Deftly higher than the climbing rope I got. if I go this route I have to double the order cause I have a another stand in the way.
> 
> May have to check out some marine stores to see if I can find it on sale locally.


To save some $$$ on the amsteel I made the rope on my 2 top sticks shorter. Unless you're climbing redwoods most trees taper off pretty quick once you start getting 20 ft. up. Forget the exact lengths mine are. I'll check after work tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Got my sticks today and this is the first time I've used these type sticks. I guess the prongs that hold stick to tree are supposed to twist around at different angles as they make a final grip on the tree and not stay level and rigid. Is that correct?

I'm using the 7mm camo accessory rope from REI.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hoyt said:


> Got my sticks today and this is the first time I've used these type sticks. I guess the prongs that hold stick to tree are supposed to twist around at different angles as they make a final grip on the tree and not stay level and rigid. Is that correct?
> 
> I'm using the 7mm camo accessory rope from REI.


They do twist. I try to keep them fairly straight and pull down on them some. That way when I out my full body weight on them they stay fairly straight while biting into the tree. Takes a couple extra seconds but gives me a little piece of mind 

How is that REI 7mm rope working for you?


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wrap the rope around tree as level as possible and as tight around the versa button as possible. Then, tie your knot and pull down on the stick. This will cam lock it in place and it will be rock solid.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info on the sticks. The rope came about a foot short of 30' and 9mm instead of 7mm. Labeled 9mm. It works ok, but I'll probably get some smaller dia lighter rope and use it instead. Weight is a big deal with me as I go a long ways is steep terrain and every ounce on my back counts.

I've got some of the same or similar REI rope, smaller dia. accessory rope (30' package 7mm) and it's much heavier weight-wise and much less pliable. Evidently they have several different varieties in the accessory rope....both were the same color anyway, desert camo.


----------



## dowhatta (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm just curious, but is there a reason why you can't just get rid of the buckle and use the webbing strap with knots instead of rope? Also, what's bad about a twist in the webbing? I think this thread is awesome and you folks are very knowledgeable. I'm just wondering why not use webbing?


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

dowhatta said:


> I'm just curious, but is there a reason why you can't just get rid of the buckle and use the webbing strap with knots instead of rope? Also, what's bad about a twist in the webbing? I think this thread is awesome and you folks are very knowledgeable. I'm just wondering why not use webbing?


Because untying knots in webbing can be very difficult.


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes it is... I recently used the REI 7mm and it has worked great. I was reluctant to use the sticks cuz I hated the clang they made with the cams. 
Thanks to whoever came up with :RockOn


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Will these sticks work on smooth bark trees? There's a spot I want to hang a stand (fresh buck sign) but the only decent tree is the smooth type..gum or something. I've had climbers slip bad on these type trees the top section anyway.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

chesnut oak said:


> Finally found me some rope. So, what's the perfect length to cut the rope for each stick ??


Anyone care to tell me how long your cutting your ropes ??


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I cut a 30' rope into 4 equal 7.5' sections.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

jhicks54 said:


> I cut a 30' rope into 4 equal 7.5' sections.


Thanks. I went ahead & cut my first step rope 8' & the rest of them 7.5'.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

enkriss said:


> I use 5/16 amsteel.
> 
> I have a buried locking brummel for the eye and a basic end splice on the other end. Gives it a little weight to throw around the tree easier and does not fray. Clean and simple.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy/find the Amsteel ? I'd like to buy some of it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## zachd (Dec 3, 2013)

chesnut oak said:


> Where did you buy/find the Amsteel ? I'd like to buy some of it. Thanks for any info.


If you google amsteel you can buy it direct from their website by the foot. I've never worked with the stuff but to get a diameter that would be pleasant to un-knot your looking at a 10,000 lb strength and over $3 a foot. Climbing rope would be cheaper.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I got 23 and 26 feet of the Amsteel or remnants of their prior job. I didn't care about the color. The 26 footer is orange and will be cut in 8.5 foot lengths. The 23 footer is silver and will be cut into lengths of 7.5ft. Orange rope is for the bottom two sticks. Silver is for my top two. I paid about 1.00 a foot for the remnants.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

zachd said:


> If you google amsteel you can buy it direct from their website by the foot. I've never worked with the stuff but to get a diameter that would be pleasant to un-knot your looking at a 10,000 lb strength and over $3 a foot. Climbing rope would be cheaper.


I like that you can plat a loop in the amsteel & just wanted to give it a try. I already have some of the climbing rope & I like it as well.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Converted my new xop sticks to rope, wrapped with black hockey tape, then hit them with a bit of khaki ultra flat.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Finally got around to ordering my rope to do this mod.

What kind of knots is everyone using? Figure 8 and half hitches like the OP stated, or has anyone found a better knot to use on either end?


----------



## MRRUT (Oct 8, 2005)

Figure 8 for sure on one side. 
Played around with other knots for opposite side but went with half hitch... Practice with it bunch times can do very quick.


----------



## MRRUT (Oct 8, 2005)

I made a loose figure 8 so could take off. 
I carry ropes in pack. Then [email protected] tree


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

MRRUT said:


> I made a loose figure 8 so could take off.
> I carry ropes in pack. Then [email protected] tree


Exactly what I do. Carry them in my fanny pack. It makes packing a breeze.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The new xop sticks I just got with rope system added


----------



## buckhunter77 (Oct 15, 2014)

Harbor freight has 75' of that rope in camo for $9.99. Think imma pick me up some.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

buckhunter77 said:


> Harbor freight has 75' of that rope in camo for $9.99. Think imma pick me up some.


 Id hit up dollar gentral first....


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

crankn101 said:


> Id hit up dollar general first....


Sarcasm, I hope.

Def wouldn't want to trust my safety to HF or Dollar Store rope.


----------



## buckhunter77 (Oct 15, 2014)

NYSBowman said:


> Sarcasm, I hope.
> 
> Def wouldn't want to trust my safety to HF or Dollar Store rope.


Tongue firmly implanted in cheek.....


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Question:

I know that during setup you have to use the hitch knot. But on take-down, do you typically undo the hitch knot, or do you push the stick upward a touch and then remove the tied loop end instead?
Seems to me that pulling the loop (as long as the other side of the rope is beneath and not on top of the versa-button) would be the faster (and easier) way to remove them from the tree.

Also saw this "home-made" versa button on another thread in another forum..... (for converting other sticks to this method) http://www.theohiooutdoors.com/showthread.php?5649-DIY-quot-Versa-Buttons-quot&p=100315&viewfull=1#post100315
I always wondered "how strong is a plastic versa button anyways? I guess it all comes down to the strength of the bolt.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> I guess it all comes down to the strength of the bolt.


This.

I'm guessing the bolt is and/or needs to be a Grade 8 bolt.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Question:
> 
> I know that during setup you have to use the hitch knot. But on take-down, do you typically undo the hitch knot, or do you push the stick upward a touch and then remove the tied loop end instead?
> Seems to me that pulling the loop (as long as the other side of the rope is beneath and not on top of the versa-button) would be the faster (and easier) way to remove them from the tree.
> ...


I like that guy's idea but I don't think I'd trust a single fender washer to be strong enough.

David


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

yoda4x4 said:


> I like that guy's idea but I don't think I'd trust a single fender washer to be strong enough.
> 
> David


I too would be very leery about hanging a stand like that..... (I wouldn't dare do it either.) But I was thinking about his method relative to modify "Brand-X" climbing sticks and fell on that thread while searching the web.
(With the stick, all the weight is on the inside, not on the washer.) That's why I mentioned both the strength of the bolt and questioned about the strength/makeup of the actual Versa-Buttons.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I made one just like that for my old pre-versa button lone wolf and it works fine. I would trust the washer over a plastic washer type button.


----------



## Dave23 (Nov 27, 2011)

marked


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Tater1985 said:


> Converted my new xop sticks to rope, wrapped with black hockey tape, then hit them with a bit of khaki ultra flat.


black athletic tape works great too. if you take the hardware off, you can use two pieces of tape, the full length of the stick and not have any metal showing at all.


----------



## tim_shoop (Mar 26, 2013)

Marked


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Not sure who this guy is, but I thought this was an excellent video showing the pros/cons of this system:

https://youtu.be/bF8Yz9wMno4


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I think I'm going to give this a shot! Great thread!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> Use the belts that come with the LW product. Safer, and dead silent if you are careful when setting them. I do ALOT of running and gunning with my LW's without any issues. You trying to prevent set-up or packing noise? I have solutions to both.


Please share!!!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

stillern said:


> Please share!!!


I sold my lone wolf sticks but I had them for a while.

I preferred using Amsteel rope over the buckles personally... But the buckles are easier IMO and can be made pretty silent using the bicycle tire tubes.

Silent strips really help quiet the sticks down.

I was using hockey tape to wrap them with for a while but after a while it got real sticky.

I was trying to do a double step conversion on my sticks but said screw it so I went with the muddy 20" sticks.


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

I would like to know where you guys are finding 8mm rope in earth tones? I would like my rope to blend with the bark...... Thx


----------



## bz5119 (Nov 29, 2013)

Also interested in a place to find earthtone rope.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

http://m.rei.com/product/830949/pmi-7mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I just tied a buntline knot backed with a half hitch to permanently attach it to my stand, then ill wrap the tree and do 2 or 3 half hitches and call it good. Thats the plan anyways.



So I used this a few times last year and was never satisfied with the results, it seemed I could never get it as solid as I would have liked.

Has anyone tried it using amsteel?


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

jhicks54 said:


> http://m.rei.com/product/830949/pmi-7mm-accessory-cord-package-of-30-ft


That is 7mm......any 8mm earth tones?
How does that 7mm work compared to 8mm?


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Works just fine, and plenty strong enough.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I've used the rope method as a test with just my bottom stick last season, it worked great. Haven't had a reason to add to the top two yet bc I haven't had a reason to move the stands


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

marked


----------



## jameswill4 (Aug 26, 2013)

I see guys mentioning using this method on stands. Why could we not just find out what cam cleat that muddy used on the bloodsport. I have a blood sport and the assault and would love to do this to the assault, then it would be the ultimate stand lol. I have even thought about sacrificing the bloodsport to apply this to the assault. I will be at rei tomorrow and will be buying my rope for my sticks


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

jameswill4 said:


> I see guys mentioning using this method on stands. Why could we not just find out what cam cleat that muddy used on the bloodsport. I have a blood sport and the assault and would love to do this to the assault, then it would be the ultimate stand lol. I have even thought about sacrificing the bloodsport to apply this to the assault. I will be at rei tomorrow and will be buying my rope for my sticks


It's not that you cannot use/buy these can cleats. It's that they are fairly expensive. Here's one I found online. They cost anywhere from $20 - $30 per cleat.

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/harken--standard-cam-matic-150-aluminum-cam-cleat--114652

David


----------



## jameswill4 (Aug 26, 2013)

So I went to REI tonight and bought 150ft of 8mm static accessory cord and 30 ft of 6mm accessory cord. I am going to do my lonewolf sticks and make some linemans ropes and lifelines and tree straps. I have one linemans rope done and let me tell you that the weight savings vs using the muddy linemans rope is amazing. I also bought some lightweight caribeaners as well. Now I have to decide on what to use on the stand. I am thinking 10 or 11 mm on the stand with some cleats like the bloodsport. I know that they are expensive but I am not putting them on the sticks I will use the method on here. What cleats do you guys think and what weight rating. I will use 2 cleats for the stand just like the bloodsporet setup.


----------



## jameswill4 (Aug 26, 2013)

So I tested the stand on the ground in a tree using muddy lifeline rope and it works flawless. I could see a cleat could maybe only speed things up. I tried the 8mm cord from rei first but it had too much give to it. It seems the muddy rope is the best for the stand so far. Loving this setup. And I'm 6 ft 220 and works great. Now looking into rock climbing harness


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I know this thread is old as dirt but can you do the locking Brummel on 8mm static rope?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I use 5/16" amsteel:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Tagged - going to do this retro this weekend!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Might be to stiff ??...... heck, I'm still using "blue" 8mm cause thats all I could find, the brown/tan earth tones seem to be non-existent ......


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 12, 2006)

Purchase white rope. Lightly rattle can to your choice of camo. Usage up and down trees will continue to stain rope to neutral colors. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

60 meters of black 8mm....Bluewater ropes.....$101 delivered.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BlueWater-R...180824&hash=item3ad145a30e:g:7koAAOSwA3dYG3Q0

the same vendor has red mix color in 30 meters.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

You can dip rope in a bucket with water and rit dye.....follow instructions on the rit dye label.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Zap, I tried that with the blue 8mm...tried Black Rit....it didnt take..... I followed their directions and actually doubled the amount of Dye....maybe I need to leave it overnight ?? .....anyway, it didnt work out ...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

maybe the rope is dry treated?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Dont know, all I do know, is it wouldnt take the Dye, and I left it in the bucket longer than the instructions....like I said, maybe 24 hours or longer is needed ???


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> Dont know, all I do know, is it wouldnt take the Dye, and I left it in the bucket longer than the instructions....like I said, maybe 24 hours or longer is needed ???


Use iDye poly. Rit won't work.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

future project


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I use 5/16" amsteel:
> 
> View attachment 6217999


What's the deal with amsteel? Is it stronger? Or lighter? And what's the breaking strength on the rope and that brummle splice ? Wondering if I should pick some up.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> What's the deal with amsteel? Is it stronger? Or lighter? And what's the breaking strength on the rope and that brummle splice ? Wondering if I should pick some up.


I like Amsteel. It is stronger and lighter.

Knots reduce the ropes strength by up to 50% each knot. A splice is capable of maintaining the full strength of the rope. Not to mention it’s much cleaner.

Amsteel is super strong it’s typically used for winch rope.

Chart:


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I used the Muddy rope on my XOP sticks and it works great with minimal stretch.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Use iDye poly. Rit won't work.


According to the manufacturer's site, you have to boil the item you're dyeing. Wouldn't boiling the rope make it weaker?

David

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the rope they used? I want to make sure I am getting the right stuff.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn damn damn

Why didn't I think of this. I spend 60 bucks on 8 mm rei rope that's freaking blue. Not happy with that color at all


Will this be good for weight?


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

What's the mm diameter of the muddy rope?


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

I used liquid rit dye to die some blue static line black. Used water with a little vinegar turned out pretty good, no blue shows now


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone here making these mods for,the sticks and selling them? Need a set asap, and no time to order rope


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

eskimoohunt said:


> Damn damn damn
> 
> Why didn't I think of this. I spend 60 bucks on 8 mm rei rope that's freaking blue. Not happy with that color at all
> 
> ...


Not the only one. Then I bought some black ones for $30 and while it works I'm not crazy about it either. 

Thinking I'm going to go amsteel next. Pricey but seems like the best option


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

eskimoohunt said:


> What's the mm diameter of the muddy rope?


Depends on when you bought them. I have multiple sets with 3 different diameter ropes. Go figure!


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I just bought a muddy safety rope and used it for my rope mod on the lone wolf sicks. 2 bottom ones. They look and work great!!! best color option in rope out there. It's weight rated for 300'lbs so i' feel pretty good about that.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

does the HSS rope work as well?


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Spartyhntr said:


> does the HSS rope work as well?


I don't know. I used the rope on the bottom 2 sticks. Works great. I had some rei 8mm rope but it was blue and hated the color that was rated to 3000 lbs. muddy lifeline says it's rated for 300 

I weigh 180 so I think I'm good


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Spartyhntr said:


> Does anyone have a link to the rope they used? I want to make sure I am getting the right stuff.


http://www.climbstuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=1811&item=750

Petzl 8mm Vector rescue rope


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> http://www.climbstuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=1811&item=750
> 
> Petzl 8mm Vector rescue rope


I've got 20 or 30 feet in green if anyone want to buy it PayPal from me


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

For all you guys looking to use the iDye Poly... DON'T DO IT! I spoke with the manufacturer of Amsteel and they had stated that heating the rope above 150°F will begin to degrade the material. And for those of you who don't know, iDye Poly's instructions state to boil the item to be dyed in water (boiling temp of water is 212°F; well above the rope's degradation temp.

David

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Khal_Hasselhoff (May 25, 2017)

Looking for some advice. I'm going to do the rope mode with some 8mm for my LW sticks but need a linemans rope.

I use a BD Vario harness that does not have loops for a linemans belt. I use a 24 inch lanyard to connect the harness to my HSS prussik rope once I'm on stand. What's the best option for me in terms of a linemans rope?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

11 or 12 MM rescue rope/static ... this was a Muddy Tree rope I now use as my belt ( or was it H&S, I forget now..lol)... a good static rope with abrasion resistance is even better .... Ropeman 1 Ascender/ 5000 lb aluminum caribeners..


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

yoda4x4 said:


> For all you guys looking to use the iDye Poly... DON'T DO IT! I spoke with the manufacturer of Amsteel and they had stated that heating the rope above 150°F will begin to degrade the material. And for those of you who don't know, iDye Poly's instructions state to boil the item to be dyed in water (boiling temp of water is 212°F; well above the rope's degradation temp.
> 
> David
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


You tried to dye Amsteel?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> 11 or 12 MM rescue rope/static ... this was a Muddy Tree rope I now use as my belt ( or was it H&S, I forget now..lol)... a good static rope with abrasion resistance is even better .... Ropeman 1 Ascender/ 5000 lb aluminum caribeners..


Looks like HHS rope. All of the Muddy rope I have used or seen is black with orange threads through it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

This is my lineman’s belt. The whole thing weighs less than an HSS carabiner.


----------



## Critter10 (Oct 5, 2015)

Those ropeman ascenders are an absolute must have on a linesman belt!

I bought 3 last year to make sure I would be covered if the woods or my hunting closet ate one or two!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

enkriss said:


> You tried to dye Amsteel?


No. But I recall someone talking about using that iDye poly to do it. All I'm saying is that dyeing rope using elevated temperatures can weaken your rope. Do it at your own risk; not worth it to me.

David

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

enkriss said:


> This is my lineman’s belt. The whole thing weighs less than an HSS carabiner.
> 
> View attachment 6286149


Same setup but no ropeman yet, prussik works fine though.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lone wolf style tree stand/stick strap makes a great lineman belt, one hand adjust in/out and very light.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

enkriss said:


> This is my lineman’s belt. The whole thing weighs less than an HSS carabiner.
> 
> View attachment 6286149


What knot do you use on the carbineer end ??


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Question For those that are using the ascenders...... are u using the linemans belt with the ascender as your tether for the harness once you are in stand?


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Question For those that are using the ascenders...... are u using the linemans belt with the ascender as your tether for the harness once you are in stand?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Question For those that are using the ascenders...... are u using the linemans belt with the ascender as your tether for the harness once you are in stand?


I do not, I use a Qsafe and a shorter rope,


----------



## Critter10 (Oct 5, 2015)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Question For those that are using the ascenders...... are u using the linemans belt with the ascender as your tether for the harness once you are in stand?


Yep, once I'm situated on the stand I clip one end to my tree strap and the other to my belay loops (my harness has 2 that connect to the leg straps). I then sit and tighten the rope so it's taut when sitting.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is my rock harness with linesman belt/rope

Used 2 carbineers with a Prusik knot to adjust the length of linesman rope. Used tube type webbing to make my attachment loops for linesman rope. The linesman rope was one I got with I think muddy stand that I sold so it was already made up.

For tree attachment I used a daisy chain 48" I believe and tube webbing tied together with a water knot to make a loop. See pictures and pretend my foot is the tree and I always add a few twist to daisy chain and attach with 2 loops.

I will say it took me a few try's before I got completely comfortable with using linesman and being quite while setting up. It sure makes hanging my lone wolf much easier and safer being hands free to attach it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

enkriss said:


> This is my lineman’s belt. The whole thing weighs less than an HSS carabiner.
> 
> View attachment 6286149


I've also replaced all my steel carabiners with appropriately rated aluminum climbing carabiners. It's amazing how much they weigh. A couple of the steel ones were also gateless, which imo is a disaster waiting to happen.

I need to get some static line to make a new lineman's belt. I really don't like the webbing strap that came with my hss harness. It's too easy for the buckle to slip and the strap to suddenly get longer....but at the same time, it isn't easy to get a Prussik to move one handed.

Has anyone replaced the stand straps with rope?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

enkriss said:


> This is my lineman’s belt. The whole thing weighs less than an HSS carabiner.
> 
> View attachment 6286149


I have the exact same setup except for two things: I use overhand knots on the ends. Also have a prusik on the line as well. It gets slid to the non-working end as I'm climbing. I use the ascender to climb with. When I get in the tree, the whole system becomes my tree tether. My harness gets attached to the prusik (5 loops so it's tight to the tree). This way if I fall, the prusik bears the weight and not the ascender which is not fall rated. 

This way I only carry one rope that serves as my linemans as well as tree tether. Less weight and less stuff to carry. Yes, I am aware I'll be detached from the tree for a few seconds while I transition from lineman mode to tree tether mode. But I'm doing this while already in my stand. I'm not climbing into the stand from my sticks unattached.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Tagged for later


----------



## BoilerMaker19 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sweet idea!!


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 12, 2006)

emrah said:


> This way I only carry one rope that serves as my linemans as well as tree tether. Less weight and less stuff to carry. Yes, I am aware I'll be detached from the tree for a few seconds while I transition from lineman mode to tree tether mode. But I'm doing this while already in my stand. I'm not climbing into the stand from my sticks unattached.
> 
> Emrah
> 
> ...


I used to do the same. But then I started climbing trees with multiple limbs on the way up. Hanging onto the tree while unhooking-rehooking could be a little challenging. Piece of mind and making it a little less strenuous made the 2nd lineman worth carrying for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

emrah said:


> I have the exact same setup except for two things: I use overhand knots on the ends. Also have a prusik on the line as well. It gets slid to the non-working end as I'm climbing. I use the ascender to climb with. When I get in the tree, the whole system becomes my tree tether. My harness gets attached to the prusik (5 loops so it's tight to the tree). This way if I fall, the prusik bears the weight and not the ascender which is not fall rated.
> 
> This way I only carry one rope that serves as my linemans as well as tree tether. Less weight and less stuff to carry. Yes, I am aware I'll be detached from the tree for a few seconds while I transition from lineman mode to tree tether mode. But I'm doing this while already in my stand. I'm not climbing into the stand from my sticks unattached.
> 
> ...


 I dont use an ascender, but I use a long rope as my climbing rope then as a tree tether and a "halfway" lifeline. 

Since I hang and hunt, sometimes I take it down that night or ill sit the next morning or during the rut I might hunt all day for 3 days straight in the same tree. With a Longer rope to climb with I can use it as a tether and life line from the 2nd stick on up.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Greenhead said:


> I used to do the same. But then I started climbing trees with multiple limbs on the way up. Hanging onto the tree while unhooking-rehooking could be a little challenging. Piece of mind and making it a little less strenuous made the 2nd lineman worth carrying for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Since I wrote my first post about this, I've run into this very problem! A single rope works great on a relatively limbless tree but is a pain (and dangerous) with multiple limbs. I've gone back to using 2 ropes.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

zap said:


> Lone wolf style tree stand/stick strap makes a great lineman belt, one hand adjust in/out and very light.


Brilliant 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

